# Langeland zwischen den Jahren?



## murmeli1965 (5. November 2005)

Hallo Langelandfahrer(angler),#h 
ich war dieses Jahr im September einen Tag auf Langeland 
(war so'n Abstecher von Fanö)
und habe mich mal im Angelcentrum bei Thomas angeltechnisch schlau gemacht.|bla: 
Anschließend ein paar Angelplätze an der Küste angeschaut,
(Infos von Thomas und aus dem Blinkerheft), und von da an war meine 
Frau und ich infiziert, die Hunde sowieso (toller Auslauf).

Zwei Wochen später bin ich im www. auf das Anglerboard gestoßen und
seit dem habe ich eckige Augen, komme kaum noch weg vom Board.
Nette Leute, super Infos.#6 
Habe durch Addy123 die Adresse von Torben Hansen kennen gelernt
und habe gleich für nächstes Jahr im Mai 2 Wochen gebucht(mit 1Woche Boot).
Pilk - Grundausrüstung bei Gummitanke bestellt, eben angekommen.
Danke Thomas für die schnelle Abwicklung.

Nu is das aber ein bischen lang hin bis Mai und ich habe gestern
bei Torben Hansen ein Häuschen zwischen den Jahren gebucht.
Frau muß arbeiten, fahr ich halt mit meinem Schwager.

*Jetzt aber meine Wissenslücke:|kopfkrat *
1. Was geht um diese Jahreszeit mit Fischen, und wie?
2. Boot in Bagenkop, aber welcher Wind ist gut?
Bis jetzt konnte ich mir noch kein Bild machen.
Habe ich W- oder SW-Wind komme ich nicht aus dem Hafen raus, oder?
Wäre aber doch ein super Wind um im Belt zu angeln.
Bei östlichen Richtungen dürfte ich von Bagenkop 
höchstens bis Gulstav fahren, oder?|kopfkrat 

Tja, viele Fragen und nix wissen.

Vielleicht kann mir das alles ja einer mal erklären.

Gruß Dirk


----------



## addy123 (5. November 2005)

*AW: Langeland zwischen den Jahren?*

Hallo Murmeli!
Ich war zwar in dieser Zeit noch nicht in Langeland, aber die Fische werden da auf jeden Fall gut beissen.
Mit dem Wind denke ich, dass es da nicht so schlimm wird.
Bis Windstärke 3 brauchst Du Dir in Bagenkop überhaupt keine Gedanken machen. Die Herbststürme sind dann hoffentlich auch vorbei.
Zumal Du im Hafen das Boot liegen hast. Ungünstig ist auf jeden Fall SW-Wind. Der blässt direkt auf den Hafen. Ab Windstärke 4 fängt es da an ungemütlich zu werden.
Torbens Boote sind auf jeden Fall recht seetauglich. Wenn Du Dir unsicher mit der Ausfahrt bist, frage bei Torben nach. Er und seine Frau sagen Dir schon, ob Du rausfahren kannst.
Versuche auf jeden Fall das Flachwasser zw. 3-8m.
Eine gute Strecke ist nach Gulstav bis zur Südspitze.
Direkt unterhalb der Südspitze suche mal die Berge im Wasser, da wo es bis auf 3,5m von 6m hoch geht. An diesen Kanten steht immer Dorsch. Finden tust Du die Berge ab 500 bis 1000m direkt südlich der Spitze. An der Südspitze habe ich auch schon Dorsche in Wurfweite der Brandungsangler gefangen. Wenn der Wind gut steht, kannst Du auch weiter Richtung Leuchtturm fahren. Darüber hinaus noch einen Kilometer weiter, immer in Ufernähe.
Bei ungünstigen Winden aus SO - O empfehle ich Dir aus dem Hafen raus nach rechts. Dort versuche es zwischen 5-8m.
Die Farben müsst Ihr erst herausfinden. Angelt am Anfang erstmal mit unterschiedlichen.
Emfehlen tu ich Euch auf jeden Fall Twister in Rot, Weiß, Leuchtend Grün und Schwarz. Jigköpfe zw. 20-50gr. Je nach Driftstärke.

Ich hoffe, ein paar fängige Tipps gegeben zu haben!?

Ich bin Ende Mai, Anfang Juni oben, s. Counter.


----------



## murmeli1965 (5. November 2005)

*AW: Langeland zwischen den Jahren?*

Hi Addy,
hatte ich so im Gefühl, daß du der erste bist der antwortet,
bist hoffentlich nicht der letzte. 

Erst mal vielen Dank für deine schnelle und ausführliche Antwort.

Habe mir Seekarten von König&Cie. ausgedruckt, die Berge die du meinst sind klar zu erkennen und hoffentlich auch zu finden.
Ich liebäugle ja noch mit nem GPS, mal sehen.
Ging so viel für die Gummitanke drauf.
Mit Leuchtturm meinst du bestimmt den in Richtung Keldsnor?

Und wie sich das bei dir anhört 
angelst du wohl lieber mit Gummi als mit Pilker, oder?|rolleyes 
Habe mir 55gr Dorschbomben zugelegt, ich hoffe die sind nicht zu schwer.
Gummis in grün werde ich mir noch holen müssen.

Gruß Dirk


----------



## addy123 (5. November 2005)

*AW: Langeland zwischen den Jahren?*

Ich stelle Dir gerne mein GPS leihweise zur verfügung. Da musst Du dieses Jahr nicht zusätzlich in den Geldbeutel greifen. Da sind auch noch meine Fangpunkte und Routen drauf gespeichert. Ein Satz Batterien (2xMignon) hält ca. 2 Tage. Musst mir nur mal den genauen Termin mitteilen. Dann sende ich es Dir gerne vorher zu. Die Bedienung ist nicht allzu schwer.
Ein paar Jigköpfe, wie ich sie verwendet habe, kann ich Dir auch noch senden. Habe noch genügend in 40gr und verschiedenen Farben.
Wäre 1,-€ das Stück.

In Gedanken bin ich schon wieder auf LL.


----------



## murmeli1965 (5. November 2005)

*AW: Langeland zwischen den Jahren?*

Servus Addy,
ist natürlich schon ein Hammer wenn du mir dein GPS leihen willst obwohl du mich doch garnicht kennst.|uhoh: 
Da werden wohl etliche Boardis den Kopf schütteln, oder nicht?#d 

Ja, wie du in meiner Signatur erkennen kannst, fahre ich direkt nach den Feiertagen nach LL (lechz, sabber).:q 

Das Angebot mit dem GPS nehme ich dankend an,
Twister mit Köpfen kannst du mir mal zusammenstellen wie es dir beliebt.

Da schicke ich dir am Besten mal ne PN zwecks finanzieller Regelung.

Gruß Oldi#h


----------



## addy123 (5. November 2005)

*AW: Langeland zwischen den Jahren?*

Habe Dir mal eine PN gesandt.
Vielleicht sind hier auch noch ein paar andere LL-Fans, die Dir ein paar Tipps geben können.

PS: Alle Angler sind gute Menschen, denen man vertrauen kann!!!


----------



## murmeli1965 (5. November 2005)

*AW: Langeland zwischen den Jahren?*

Na, dein Wort in Gottes Gehörgang!!!!

Mal schauen ob noch ein paar Tipps aus dem Board kooommmen!?!:q 



Gruß Oldi


----------



## katrin15114 (5. November 2005)

*AW: Langeland zwischen den Jahren?*

Verdammt noch jemand den das Langelandfieber gepackt hat.
Wenn ich Addy so lese, menno ich will auch.
Also wir sind auch immer da so überall angeln gewesen, aber irgendwelche kannten hat unser echolot da nie gefunden, mag aber auch an der lesenden Person gelegen haben 
War eh egal, Frauen und Anfänger haben eh meistens Glück und fangen auch da wo nix is.
Wenn ihr mit Naturköder fangen wollt, die bekommt ihr nur im Angelladen in Spondsbjerg (der Ort halt wo die Fähre rüber geht)
Aber das wird euch Torben dann schon sagen.

Im Winter soll man sehr schlecht Feuerholz bekommen.
Und der Käse aus der Käserei in Humble ist ein muß.
So das mal abseits vom Angeln.

So ich wünsche euch viel Spass und den Wind immer aus der richtgen Richtung.
Und lasst noch nen paar Fische drin, fals ich auch mal wieder in den Genuss komme auf Langeland Urlaub zu machen.

Gruß Katrin


----------



## murmeli1965 (6. November 2005)

*AW: Langeland zwischen den Jahren?*

Servus Katrin,
das mit dem Käse hab ich auch noch nicht im Board gelesen.
Dat is neu.
Das mit Kanten und Bergen kann man wohl mit Echolot und GPS bewältigen.
Wenn man eine Seekarte hat und GPS - Daten müsste das funzen.

Gruß Oldi


----------



## goeddoek (6. November 2005)

*AW: Langeland zwischen den Jahren?*

Moin Murmeli1965 #h 

Zum Bootsangeln hat Addy ja schon 'ne ganze Menge geschrieben #6 
Sind vom 31.12. bis zum 07.01. wieder auf Langeland. 
Wenn Du an einem Tag mal nicht mit dem Boot rauskommst, bleibt ja immer noch das Angeln vom Strand oder der Mole.Ist ja nicht die schlechteste Zeit, die Du Dir ausgesucht hast.

Vielleicht können wir ja mal gemeinsam Angeln gehen, da ich mit 3 "Nichtanglern" da bin  

Falls Du noch irgendwas an Infos brauchst > hau in die Tasten :q


----------



## murmeli1965 (6. November 2005)

*AW: Langeland zwischen den Jahren?*

Hallo Georg,
vielen Dank für dein Angebot gemeinsam zu angeln,
das Problem ist, ich fahre am 30.12. wieder heim. 
Muß ja mit meiner Frau Silvester feiern.
Wäre gerne mal mit einem erfahrenen LL - Angler auf die Pirsch gegangen,
schade.
Das Ganze ist ja nur ein kurzer Aufenthalt um die Zeit bis Mai zu überbrücken,
ich bin dermaßen g..l auf Langeland, ich weiß selbst nicht wie mir geschieht.
Meine Frau hält mich schon für völlig durchgeknallt.#c 
Addy's Erklärungen und die Infos aus dem Board - da kann eigentlich nicht viel schief gehen. 
Ich danke dir jedenfalls für dein Angebot welches ich leider nicht nutzen kann.

Vielleicht bekommt man mal irgendwann ein paar Boardies zusammen nach LL, das wäre dann Big Party.:q 

Gruß Oldi


----------



## katrin15114 (6. November 2005)

*AW: Langeland zwischen den Jahren?*

Na das mit dem LL teffen wäre echt mal ne geniale Idee.
Einfach mal zu sehen, wie jemand auf die Pirsch der sich damit auskennt.
Mal nicht nur auf gut Glück 
Also Odi ich kann dich verstehen, die Langeland ist einfach genial.
Die Landschaft und alles.
Ja das gäb ne Party.

Gruß Katrin


----------



## addy123 (6. November 2005)

*AW: Langeland zwischen den Jahren?*

@murmeli1965
Du weißt ja jetzt Bescheid. Also spar Dir erst mal das Geld für das GPS und lerne es somit kennen.

@katrin15114
Du scheinst ja ein wirklicher LL-Fan zu sein. 
Ein Treffen ist ja eine schöne Idee, aber die meisten haben ja schon gebucht und ihre Counter ticken.
Siehe bei murmeli1965 und bei mir.

@goeddoek
Schade, dass unsere beiden Termine wieder aneinder vorbeirauschen!!:c
Vielleicht klappt es mal zur selben Zeit?


----------



## Rumpelrudi (6. November 2005)

*AW: Langeland zwischen den Jahren?*

Schließe mich an#6

In der zweiten Maihälfte ist Langeland am Schönsten für eine Party.

Mein Urlaub ist noch nicht verplant. Kann also Addy und Dirk noch erwischen. Hey, Addy, da war doch noch ein Treffen mit mir offen ?

Tipps habe ich nur zum Brandungsangeln. Addy hat zum Bootsangeln die aktuellsten Hinweise gegeben. In Wurfweite der Brandungsangler|gr:Köderstellen für Mensch und Fisch kamen von Katrin. Also viel Spass und vergess die Pudelmütze nicht#h

Am 30.12. kann ich leider nicht. Wenn ich danach wieder feste Nahrung zu mir nehmen kann ist Sylvesterparty angesagt.
Gruß Rudi


----------



## murmeli1965 (6. November 2005)

*AW: Langeland zwischen den Jahren?*

@Addy,
wir machen mal nen Termin zum Kaffee, alles klar.|bla: 

@Rudi,
im Mai nächstes Jahr bin ich natürlich auch brandungstechnisch unterwegs.
1 Woche Brandung + MeFo, 1 Woche Boot.:q 
Zwischen den Jahren nur Boot. 
Hab mir auch schon 2 Ruten und Rollen für die Brandung zugelegt,
du brauchst also nicht mit Tips zu geizen.
Ja und auf MeFo will ich auch noch (Rute, Rolle, Spöket, Gladsax...)auch gekauft.:q 
Wie man sieht, absolut infiziert, jenseits von Gut und Böse, total bekloppt.|uhoh:
Lange macht die Frau das auch nicht mehr mit.|krach: 

*Also Tips sind immer willkommen.*

@all
So ein Treffen für 07 sollte man mal ins Auge fassen.

Viele Grüße und Dank
von Oldi#h


----------



## addy123 (7. November 2005)

*AW: Langeland zwischen den Jahren?*



			
				Rumpelrudi schrieb:
			
		

> Schließe mich an#6
> 
> In der zweiten Maihälfte ist Langeland am Schönsten für eine Party.
> 
> Mein Urlaub ist noch nicht verplant. Kann also Addy und Dirk noch erwischen. Hey, Addy, da war doch noch ein Treffen mit mir offen ?


 
Hallo Rumpelrudi!
Wenn das klappen würde, dann |laola: |laola: |laola: 
Freu!!!

@murmeli
Die Einladung zum Kaffee steht!


----------



## goeddoek (7. November 2005)

*AW: Langeland zwischen den Jahren?*

Das sehe ich auch so, Addy #h 

Wer macht 'nen Termin ? Dann könnte ich den Termin für Mai gleich "festmachen".


----------



## addy123 (7. November 2005)

*AW: Langeland zwischen den Jahren?*



			
				goeddoek schrieb:
			
		

> Das sehe ich auch so, Addy #h
> 
> Wer macht 'nen Termin ? Dann könnte ich den Termin für Mai gleich "festmachen".


 
Also wie gesagt, mein Termin steht.
Los gehts Freitag der 26.5.06
Ankunft in Fredmose 27.5.06
Abfahrt 3.6.06

Ich könnte evtl. behilflich sein, bei der Organisation eines Häuschen in Fredmose. Wer ein Boot braucht, dem empfehle ich Torben Hansen oder Osterskov 2000. Da wären auch bestimmt noch Häusle zu bekommen. 

Torbens Adresse hier noch mal:
http://www.thf.dk/de/


----------



## murmeli1965 (7. November 2005)

*AW: Langeland zwischen den Jahren?*

Servus,
mein Termin ist definitiv 06.05.2006 - 20.05.2006 bei Torben.

Weitere Termine in Planung:

08.07.2006 - 15.07.2006  und 
01.10.2006 - 14.10.2006 :q 
Mal sehen ob das klappt.

@Addy
Hab in der Firma deine email bekommen, ich ruf dich an
(wenn meine Frau aus'm IKEA zurück ist).|uhoh: 


Gruß Oldi


----------



## addy123 (7. November 2005)

*AW: Langeland zwischen den Jahren?*



			
				murmeli1965 schrieb:
			
		

> @Addy
> ..., ich ruf dich an
> (wenn meine Frau aus'm IKEA zurück ist).|uhoh:
> 
> ...


 
Mann oh Mann, Deine Frau kann aber ausgiebig Shopping machen!!!


----------



## murmeli1965 (7. November 2005)

*AW: Langeland zwischen den Jahren?*

Du kennst meine Frau nicht.|uhoh: 
Spaß beiseite, mir hamm noch ne Flasche Wein gepetzt mit 
ihrer Schwester und meinem Schwager.:q 

Bis gleich

Oldi


----------



## sitzangler (7. November 2005)

*AW: Langeland zwischen den Jahren?*

@all

wenn Ihr für 2007 ein Treffen ausmacht bin ich wenns terminlich passt vieleicht auch mit dabei. Für 2006 bin ich schon ausgebucht.(siehe Counter).
Ansonsten ist Langeland immer ne Reise wert, bin ja erst vor ner Woche zurückgekommen, könnt aber schon wieder, auch wenn die Fänge dieses mal nicht so berauschend waren, warmes Wasser und viele Krabben.

                                         der sitzangler#:


----------



## murmeli1965 (7. November 2005)

*AW: Langeland zwischen den Jahren?*

Servus sitzangler,
das mit dem Treffen '07 werden wir ins Auge fassen, könnte ein gutes Ding werden.|rolleyes 
Das Thema werde ich auf jeden Fall noch einmal rechtzeitig aufgreifen,
so ca. im August - September '06.
Das müsste reichen für eine vorrausschauende Planung.
Vielleicht bekommen wir dann 4 - 8 Leute oder so zusammen.
Wenn du sagst, daß das Wasser noch etwas zu warm ist, hört sich das an als ob du vom Ufer aus gefischt hast?

Gruß Oldi


----------



## addy123 (7. November 2005)

*AW: Langeland zwischen den Jahren?*

Hallo Sitzangler und ALL!

Habe heute abend mit Murmeli105888800656886723 telefoniert.
Ich denke, dass mit 2007 nimmt bestimmt Formen an!?
Ich werde auf jeden Fall zur Organisation beitragen.
Es können sich ja schon mal ein paar LL-infizierte hier unverbindlich eintragen.
Planungen kann man wie Murmeli58843520384294484 schon erwähnte, im Herbst 2006 starten.
Also Mädels und Jungs, bleibt mal schön am Ball!!!
Könnte Geil werden:q #6  

PS: @Sitzangler
Wo ist Dein (Negativ-) Bericht????


----------



## murmeli1965 (7. November 2005)

*AW: Langeland zwischen den Jahren?*

Ja du gehst ja wohl nie ins Bett, immer on Board!!
Was ist denn das für ne Nummer hinter meinem Namen?|kopfkrat 

Jedenfalls das LL - Treffen '07 bekommen wir schon irgendwie hin.:q :q :q 

So, und jetzt geh ich ins Bett, bis morgen.#h 

Gruß Oldi


----------



## Rumpelrudi (8. November 2005)

*AW: Langeland zwischen den Jahren?*

Bei einem LL - Treffen in 07 wäre ich mit am Start.

So schlecht kann es mir nicht gehen, dass ich darauf verzichten würde.#d

Wenn wir bedenken, dass kaum jemand allein dort hoch fährt, kommt schon eine ordentliche Bande zusammen.

Können dann den ganzen Hafen von Spodsbjerg mieten.:g


----------



## murmeli1965 (8. November 2005)

*AW: Langeland zwischen den Jahren?*

Ja aber Hallo,
da haben wir auf jeden Fall 4 Kandidaten für LL '07.
Rudi, Addy, sitzangler und Oldi.
Ich glaube das wird was,
wir haben ja leider noch sehr viel Zeit bis dahin.:c 

Gruß Oldi


----------



## murmeli1965 (8. November 2005)

*AW: Langeland zwischen den Jahren?*

@ Rudi
ach ja,
habe ich vergessen,
sollte um Weihnachten rum Sturm in LL sein, werde ich dich
nochmal kontaktieren wegen Brandungstipps.
Wenn's recht ist.

Oldi


----------



## addy123 (9. November 2005)

*AW: Langeland zwischen den Jahren?*



			
				Rumpelrudi schrieb:
			
		

> Verrate diesen Geheimtip keinem anderen Angler.:q


 
|muahah:

Der war gut!!!:m :m :m 


@murmeli6,6579516³
Wenn Du zum Kaffeetrinken vorbei kommst, kannst Du Dir den Angelführer + Kutter&Küste-Spezial Langeland gleich mit ausleihen.


----------



## murmeli1965 (9. November 2005)

*AW: Langeland zwischen den Jahren?*

Hallöle,
ich danke euch für die Tipps,
den bunten Angelführer hatte ich mir in Spodsbjerg gekauft,  auch
den Führer von der Rappsbande, nicht schlecht.|supergri 
Aber deine Tipps, Rudi, sind in Sachen Brandung bestimmt die Besten.:m 
Jo Addy, den Kudder mit de Küste nehm ich gern.
PC kackt ab
 Tsch


----------



## Die Gummitanke (14. November 2005)

*AW: Langeland zwischen den Jahren?*

Hi, at all !!
War gerade eine Woche auf Langeland, vom 04.11. bis 13. November. War wieder Gast bei Stefan in Osterskov. Vom Fischen her war es eine Katastrophe, wir haten eine Woche Wind aus Süd, in Stärken von 5 bis 7 !!!!!
Da war mit dem Boot überhaupt nichts zu machen, wir waren ein paarmal in der Brandung und zu Spinnfischen. Ein paar Dorsche und Platte sowie eine Mefo konnten wir doch noch verhaften.
Aber, wir haben Langeland genossen und uns super erholt !!!
Wir waren mit 7 Mann dort oben und von Party bis Angeln war alles angesagt.
Den Käseladen in Humble haben wir auch überfallen.

Langeland 2006 habe ich mir für den Juni vorgenommen, bin Ende Juni 2 Wochen dort. Und vielleicht noch ein Kurztrip im Frühjahr oder Herbst, mal sehen was der Terminkalender so sagt.

Wenn es sich zeitlich einrichten läßt bin ich bei einem Boardie-Langeland-Spezial-Treffen 2007 gerne dabei.

Franky vonner Tanke


----------



## Torskfisk (14. November 2005)

*AW: Langeland zwischen den Jahren?*

Hallo Oldi,
ich weiß nicht, ob die Zeit vergleichbar ist, aber als ich im Spätherbst( Oktober/November) in Bagenkop war, ging es auch sehr gut auf 13 - 17 Metern südlich vor Gulstav. Sollten die Dorsche flach stehen, solltest du die Strecke zwischen Leuchtturm und "Villa"( Haus auf einem kleinen Hügel, von den Streitkräften genutzt) ausprobieren, Entfernung zum Ufer ca. 500 - 800 Meter. Am Besten fängst du bei entsprechendem Wind auf 4 Metern an und treibst dann hoffentlich leicht raus auf bis zu 7 Metern. Solltest du sehr heftigen Ostwind haben kannst du vor Ristinge noch mit Watti`s gut auf Platte gehen. Das ist dann aus dem hafen Bagenkop rechts raus, da kannst du bei den beiden Windrädern anfangen und dann langsam Richtung Ristinge Huk weiterprobieren, eventuell auch dann das Boot treiben lassen.


----------



## murmeli1965 (15. November 2005)

*AW: Langeland zwischen den Jahren?*

Servus miteinander,

@Thomas
jo das ist dann wohl dumm gelaufen mit dem Wind.:c 
Ist halt ärgerlich wenn man vorher schon ein Boot gemietet hat und dann so'n Wetter. 
Wenn man vor Ort leiht isses ja noch halbwegs erträglich.
Aber solange genug fitte Leute dabei sind ist das natürlich alles kein Problem, nich ja.|supergri 
Spaß muß man sich immer selbst machen, genauso wie Erholung.

@Torskfisk

Hi, klasse Tipp,#6 
werde ich beherzigen wenn das Wetter nicht so will wie ich,
vielen Dank.


Gruß Oldi


----------



## katrin15114 (15. November 2005)

*AW: Langeland zwischen den Jahren?*

ich fasse es nicht.....mein Herz blutet...alle fahren nach LL...oder kommen von da.
mmmm sollte ich mir allen enstes mal überlegen nächtes jahr doch mal spontan hochzufahren? Zur Not auch ohne angeln.
Aber eigendlich hab ich Toronto für nächstes Jahr in der Planung.
Oh man.....mal abwarten.

Laßt mir blos nen paar Dorsche drin.

Katrin


----------



## goeddoek (15. November 2005)

*AW: Langeland zwischen den Jahren?*

Lass Dir doch zum Burtzeltach einen Gutschein für eine Woche LL schenken  

BTW |birthday:


----------



## katrin15114 (15. November 2005)

*AW: Langeland zwischen den Jahren?*

das wäre natürlich auch ne Maßnahme.

Aber nacher wollen dann noch alle mit.....und fangen mir dann die Fische weg.


----------



## Rumpelrudi (15. November 2005)

*AW: Langeland zwischen den Jahren?*

|birthday:

Natürlich wollen dann alle mit um Dir die Fische an den Haken zu treiben. Wir fangen nur die Flüchtlinge.

Nach dem 123. Dorsch hast Du mehr Muskelkater als nach Toronto.
Hochseeangeln ist besser als Hanteltraining#6

Sind in Canada die MVer auch am Start ?


----------



## addy123 (16. November 2005)

*AW: Langeland zwischen den Jahren?*

@ALL
Streitet Euch doch nicht um die Dorsche, wer welche wo fängt.
Wenn ich oben bin, hat sich für Euch die Thematik Dorsch fast erledigt!|supergri  :m 

@Rumpelrudi (Die Landratte)
Wenn ich Dich am Ufer ausmache, komm ich mal mit meinem Angelrechen vorbei. Dann musst Du endlich auf ein Boot umsteigen. 

@Katrin122,939²
Schwärm nicht soviel von LL. Mach Dir einfach einen Termin klar und schließ Dich uns an. Bei der Orga helfen wir doch gerne. Wann wir fahren? Findest hier genug Termine. Ich wäre sogar bei der Erstellung einer Termin-Zeichnung behilflich!#6 :m


----------



## katrin15114 (16. November 2005)

*AW: Langeland zwischen den Jahren?*

@Addy
Rate mal was ich schon die ganze Zeit überlege, aber ich muß dieses WE noch abwarten damit ich die anderen Termine weiß.
Allerdings sieht es Kohletechnisch im moment doch eher bescheiden aus.
Toronto ist mir echt super wichtig, wann hat man sonst schon mal ne chance auf ner WM zu starten.
Aber mal ne Frage....fahren bei euch eigendlich auch Frauen mit?

Gruß Katrin


----------



## Rumpelrudi (16. November 2005)

*AW: Langeland zwischen den Jahren?*

@Addy456
Du bringst mich auf eine Idee#6
Da Du gerne in Brandungsruten - Wurfweite angelst, nehme ich extra für Dich meine Backcaster/Surfcastingrute mit. So einen Gnadenhammer hast Du bestimmt noch nicht erlebt.
Damit kann man "Schiffeversenken" spielen:g
Jau, das mache ich. Bringe ich mit.

Diesmal werde ich mir bei Bedarf tagsüber eventuell vielleicht ausnahmsweise, aber nur wenn absolut unvermeidbar eine Nußschale mieten. *graus* Aber dann nicht lachen#d
Mal schauen, ob ich noch einen Gewichtsausgleich für den Bug finde.


----------



## addy123 (16. November 2005)

*AW: Langeland zwischen den Jahren?*

@Rumpelrudi
Da werde ich mir mal ein Schutzschild an mein Boot bauen, auch wenn es Schlagseite hat.|supergri 
Aber sollte es beim nächsten mal im Frühjahr bei Dir klappen, dass Du zur selben Zeit mit oben bist, dann biete ich Dir gerne einen Platz in meinem Boot an!:m 
Das müssen wir nur gut absprechen. Bei dem unten genannten Frühjahrstermin fährt ein Angelfreund aus Thüringen mit uns. Der ist definitiv mein zweiter Mann. Ein befreundets Päarchen aus Ofenbach kommt auch noch mit. "ER" wird bestimmt ab und an mal mit rausfahren. Aber nicht jeden Tag ein zuverlässiges Mitglied unserer Besatzung sein. Obwohl er 3 Jahre zur See gefahren ist, ist er nicht so ganz seefest.
Anderenseit's würde ich mich freuen, wie gesagt, sollte es zum gleichen Termin klappen, mit Dir bei ungünstigen Wetter, die Brandungsruten zu schwingen. Ich glaube Du bist da ein wirklicher LL-Profi.#6 

@Katrin
MACH DASS DU "KOHLE" BEIKRIEGST!
Wir wissen zwar noch nicht, wie Deine familäre Angelkonstilation ist, aber das lässt sich alles organisieren!
Wenn hier sich noch andere Interessenten melden, kannst Du/Ihr vielleicht Dich/Euch mit einem anderen Angler/Anglerinnen in ein Haus und Boot reinteilen. Und bei der Vermittlung kann ich oder auch andere bestimmt helfen. Dann würdest Du auch mal wieder in den KÄSELADEN kommen.
Bei mir fährt in Zukunft immer mein Frauchen mit. Ohne sie ist es einfach Sch....!

@ALL
Mich würde freuen, wenn wir uns im Feriengebiet Fredmose versammeln könnten!?
#q Verdammt, bin ich nicht gerade wieder dabei hier ein Boardietreffen in die Wege zu leiten. Habe ich nicht in einem anderen Thread schon so einen Anstoß gegeben???#d 


PS: Ich finde diese neckigen Frotzelein untereinander Klasse!:m 
Hauptsache, keiner nimmt sie ernst und denkt schlechtes dabei!?


----------



## katrin15114 (17. November 2005)

*AW: Langeland zwischen den Jahren?*

oh man....Männer....ich hab das mit den Frauen gefragt weil ich keine lust drauf hab alleine unter euch Männern zu sein. 
Ist hier ja auch keine Singelbörse, sonder es geht hier schließlich ums Angeln.
Auskennen tu ich mich auf LL ja auch und Unterkunft finden ist ja auch nicht das Problem, war schon sowohl über Torben als auch über Morten untergebracht.
Das Problem ist eher das ich bis jetzt nur vom Boot aus geangelt hab....ich frage mich gerade ob ich das hier so schreiben sollte.....
Ok fakt ist halt....bis jetzt haben mich die großen Fische gemieden.....was tu ich wenn da doch mal einer anbeißt....ich hab da null Erfahrung und dementsprechend bin ich da halt unsicher.

Wo ich mir aber ziehmlich sicher bin das Angeln und Langeland einfach nur geil ist.

Gruß Katrin


----------



## Rumpelrudi (17. November 2005)

*AW: Langeland zwischen den Jahren?*

Gar nicht so schlimm#d
Die Wenigsten haben Erfahrungen mit großen Fischen. Mein Größter brachte auch nur 16 Kilo auf die Waage#c

Auf jeden Fall die Angel festhalten und nicht weglaufen|supergri
Notfalls wird der Motor gestartet und hinter dem Fisch hergefahren. Ärgerlich nur, wenn ausgerechnet bei dem bootsführer einer anbeißt.Nicht mehr Zug ausüben, als bei kleineren Fischen auch. Die Großen kommen dann ganz von allein zur Oberfläche. Dauert nur etwas länger.

Kannst auch abends mit in die Brandung kommen. Habe immer vier Brandungsruten, zwei Spinnruten und zwei Pilkruten mit.


----------



## addy123 (17. November 2005)

*AW: Langeland zwischen den Jahren?*

@Katrin
Rumpelrudi hat Dir schon gute Tipps gegeben. Ab 20kg-Fische empfehle ich zusätzliches Festgurten.
Unsere Frauen sind eine lustige Truppe, wir Kerle natürlich auch.
Da bleibt kein Auge trocken!!!|supergri  :m


----------



## Rumpelrudi (17. November 2005)

*AW: Langeland zwischen den Jahren?*

Komme just von der Maloche. Und was sehe ich ????

Der neue Dansommer - Katalog ist im Briefkasten 

*jubel*:b*freu*
|laola:
Jetzt kommt die Butter bei de Fische.


----------



## katrin15114 (17. November 2005)

*AW: Langeland zwischen den Jahren?*

@Addy
du hast ja super Ideen, festgurten????
Im Boot???? Und wer rettet mich dann wenn das Boot kenntert????? ;-)
Dann muß ich ja mitkenntern. Nene die Fische müssen dann so irgendwie ins Boot.
Also ich hab schonmal 2 auf einmal dran gehabt, so 2 mal 3kg macht 6kg...aber die waren total leicht einzuholen....die hatten sich gegenseitig gefesselt. 

Also vom Land da hab ich eher weniger Spass, so nun sag ichs, ich kann nicht auswerfen :-((

Na cool wenn eure Frauen lustig drauf sind, macht uns doch mal bekannt...dann kann ich es mir ja nochmal überlegen.

*Heute Nacht von Langeland träumt*

Katrin


----------



## murmeli1965 (17. November 2005)

*AW: Langeland zwischen den Jahren?*

Ja servus alle miteinander,
kaum bin ich mal einen Tag nich hier schreibt ihr alles voll.
Hatte ich ja ne Menge zu lesen.
Es kommt mir langsam so vor als hättet ihr alle nur noch
fiebrige Träume von Langeland.|supergri 
Ihr scheint mir ja alle verrückt zu sein,
deswegen scheint es mir hier so gut zu gefallen im Board.|supergri :m 
@katrin27564
Also am 27.12. nehme ich meinen Schwager und nen Arbeitskollegen mit,
vielleicht noch meinen Vater.
Frau bleibt zu Hause. 
Im Mai darf Sie aber mit und meine Eltern auch, von denen habe ich ja das angeln gelernt.
Im geplanten Juli darf meine Frau schon wieder mit, und Schwager und Schwägerin.
Und im geplanten Oktober nur die Frau mit Hunden, da kann ich mich dann auch mal erholen.
Wie du siehst ist doch oft auch ne Frau auch zwei dabei.
Wie schon Addy 0815/4711 gesagt hat - Katrin schaff die Kohle bei -
nächstes Jahr ist was los auf LL.
Spätestens jedoch 2007.:z :z #g |jump: #:


P.S.:
Katrin, was willste denn mit großen Fischen, hier geht es doch nur um Lebensfreude und viel Spaß und Erholung.


----------



## Rumpelrudi (17. November 2005)

*AW: Langeland zwischen den Jahren?*

@Katrin906090
Klick auf das Bild und Du weißt, wie man große Fische fängt
Anhang anzeigen 36504


----------



## addy123 (17. November 2005)

*AW: Langeland zwischen den Jahren?*

@Katrin11,087786³ 
(Ich liebe diese mathematische Verunglinfungen der angehängten Zahlen)
Der Gurt sollte mit Reißleine versehen sein und Du mit einer Schwimmweste!:q 
Bei großen Dorschen gehst Du dann ab wie ein Frisbie. 
Zum Thema Auswerfen: Wir sind bestimmt keine Wurfkünstler und brauchen keine Matchohaften Weiten vor Frauen zu erzielen. Ist meist nicht gut für Gerät und Köder. Auf dem Boot schmeiß ich eh nur locker aus dem Gelenk. Weiten von über 20m braucht man nicht. Oft reicht ein Pendeln auf 5m Entfernung. Beim Werfen gilt auch weiterhin: Übung macht den Meister!:m 
Willst Du's lernen, spare mal für Langeland!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Da kannst Du werfen ohne Ende, und draußen auf der See, steht Dir bestimmt kein Baum im Wege.
Wenn Du Lust auf den besagten Frühjahrstermin, ich meine meinen Counter hast, dann sag doch einfach mal mit wieviel Personen, davon Anglern, Du anreisen willst. Solltest Du alleine sein, finden sich bestimmt noch Anglerinnen/Angler, bei denen Du Dich Haus und Bootsmäßig anschließen kannst. Für die Vermittlung brauchst Du ja nicht viel Hilfe. Aber wie gesagt, Fredmose wäre schön, für ein abendlichen Wein oder Bier.
Bei der Bootsmietung empfehle ich, ein Boot auf Trailer, wegen der Ausweichmöglichkeit Ostseite/Hafen.
Ich werde mein Frauchen mal fragen, ob sie sich hier unter meinen Namen mal äußern will. Hat mit Computern und INet nicht so viel am "Hut".

@murmeli2005-x=1965
Ei lebst ja noch!!:q 
Haben heute haltbaren Kuchen geholt. Falls Ihr demnächst zum Kaffee vorbeikommt!? |supergri :q :m 
Glaube mir, Deine Frau wird Dir am 27.12. fehlen. 
Aber so paßt wenigstens jemand auf die Wauwaus auf.#6 

PS: Hast Du eigentlich Schwimmwesten für die Hundi's?|kopfkrat


----------



## addy123 (17. November 2005)

*AW: Langeland zwischen den Jahren?*

Da sticht mir doch gerade wieder was ins Auge.|uhoh: 

Katrin15... --> Minden --> Langeland
Rumpelrudi --> Minden --> Langeland

Sagt mal, ist da angeltechnisch nicht was machbar?

@Rumpelrudi
Das Pic ist der Oberhammer!|muahah:
Habs mir direkt mal einverleibt, und ich hoffe auf Nichtgemarechtlichefolgen!!!|krach: :q #6  |supergri :m


----------



## Rumpelrudi (17. November 2005)

*AW: Langeland zwischen den Jahren?*

Habe damit kein Problem, wenn Katrin sich mit einmieten möchte.
Zur Zeit ist mein Haus noch frei. Wären bei dem Haus 20€ pro Tag für einen Mitbewohner.
Zum Kochen und Putzen brauche ich niemanden.

Sie glaubt nur noch nicht, dass ich nicht wie "alle Männer" bin. 
Wenn ich zum Angeln fahre, bin ich Idealist und Kopfgesteuert. Dann zählt nur der Spass am und ums Angeln.
Privatkram bleibt dann zu Hause:m

Ich warte aber erst fairnesshalber ihre sportlichen Termine ab, bevor ich mich um einen eventuell anderen Mitbewohner kümmere.

Auf dem Weg nach Langeland muß ich tatsächlich fast an ihrer Haustüre vorbei.


----------



## katrin15114 (18. November 2005)

*AW: Langeland zwischen den Jahren?*

@murmeli
ich will ja gar keine großen fische fangen, 
aber wie erkläre ich denen das Unterwasser das nur die kleineren anbeißen sollen?
Oder es passiert mir nochmal das ich dann 2 dran hab, nen großen und en kleinen im Maul des Großen.

@rumpelrudi
du kommst nicht an meiner Haustüre vorbei, weil ich nähmlich umgezogen bin.
ist zwar lieb gemeint mit dem zusammen fahren usw. aber wenn ich ehrlich bin fahre ich lieber selber, wenn ich dann keinen Spass mehr habe, bin ich dann flexiebler.

@Addy
was soll ich sagen....überall wo man sich einloggt muß man heute nen nick haben, und da das netzt sowas von überfüllt ist geht das dann nur noch mit Zahlen. So habe ich mir halt einen ausgedacht mit Zahlen...ich bin ja auch keine 30 mehr und so viele verschiedene kann sich doch keiner merken.

Gruß Katrin


----------



## murmeli1965 (18. November 2005)

*AW: Langeland zwischen den Jahren?*

Ja jetzt lasst doch mal die Katrin in Ruh - die denkt ja nur noch 
an LL und nicht mehr an Toronto. 
Bei Rudi kann ich mir das angelgesteuerte Dasein auf LL schon vorstellen,
der kennt ja jede Ecke und jeden Fisch dort anscheinend schon persönlich.|supergri

Ja Addy, die Sache mit dem haltbaren Kuchen find ich Klasse - bei meiner
Frau im Geschäft haben die auch so'n Plastik rumliegen.|supergri |supergri :m 
Leg das Zeug in Weichmacher ein, dann kommen wir in 2 Wochen zum Kaffee.
Wie siehts aus, ist ein Sonntag gut oder lieber ein Samstag oder ein Freitag oder 
ein Donnerstag oder ein Mittwoch....?

Saach maa was an!!


*Ach ja, kannst du mir mal ein Bild per mail schicken *
*von deinen gängigsten Gummis für LL?*
Muß morgen mal wieder in mein Angelgeschäft. 

Schwimmwesten für die Hundis hab ich noch nicht, hab mich aber schon mal schlau gemacht.
Wieso, haste Tipps?

Und Tschüss


----------



## addy123 (18. November 2005)

*AW: Langeland zwischen den Jahren?*

@Katrin
Leider werde ich aus Dir langsam nicht mehr schlau?|kopfkrat 
Ich denke, wenn man Dir wie hier Rumpelrudi klare Hilfe anbietet, dann möchte man sich auch drauf verlassen!!!
Man kann nicht planen, wenn ein Mitreisender vorgibt, passt mir was nicht, dann fahre ich heim.|evil: 
Deshalb sei mir nicht böse, wenn ich mich hier nicht mehr zu Dir äußere.
Ich mags halt, wenn man mir klar ja oder nein sagt, wenn Andere auch einen Spass verstehen. Mir darf auch jeder ins Gesicht sagen, dass ich ein A....l.. bin, wenn es nur ehrlich gemeint ist. ... Sorry

@Rumpelrudi
Würde mich freuen, wenn es bei uns trotzdem irgendwann mit LL klappt.
Hat das letzte Mal schon gut mit Frankenfischer geklappt.
Ich denke, wir könnten dabei beide was lernen. Ich am Strand und Du vielleicht auf dem Boot?

@murmeli
Mach Dir keine Gedanken um den Weichmacher!!!!!|supergri  :m 
Der Kuchen wird schon schmecken.
Hauptsache Ihr bringt etwas Zeit mit, könnt gerne Samstag kommen.
Mit den Schwimmwesten habe ich mal was in Ebay gesehen. Gibt es wohl wirklich und nicht mal so teuer. Ich denke im Notfall wird so ein Ding nicht nur dem Menschen hilfreich sein. Habe keine Ahnung wie ausdauernd ein Wauwau im Wasser ist? 
Ich gehe jetzt mal ein Foto knipsen von den Ködern, stelle es ins Net und sende Dir den Link per PN zu.

@ALL
Sorry, wenn ich hier etwas ausschweifend geworden bin. #q  Dieser Thread soll doch eigentlich nur Murmeli helfen, bei seinem ZWISCHENDENJAHRENAUSFLUG!


----------



## Rumpelrudi (18. November 2005)

*AW: Langeland zwischen den Jahren?*

Wie ich anfangs postete, habe ich die Möglichkeit @murmeli *und* @addy dort in LL auf frischer Tat zu erwischen. Miete mir aber nicht ohne Galeonsfigur für drei Wochen ein Boot.|supergri Bleibt nur noch Tagesmiete.
Möchte aber schon gerne mal mit dem Boot raus, weil ich mich dann vom Brandungsangeln erholen kann. Vier Stunden Brandung und danach drei Stunden filetieren geht ganz schön ins Kreuz.
Muß das Bootfahren sowieso erst lernen.:q

Fährt Helge Piel eigentlich noch mit seiner "Albatros" von Bagenkop aus zur Mini-Kuddertour ? Der Typ ist/war einsame Klasse als Käptn. Haben bei der letzten Ausfahrt mit sechs Angler doppelt so viel gefangen, als Kurti Muskat mit seiner 25 Mann Truppe zusammen.


----------



## addy123 (18. November 2005)

*AW: Langeland zwischen den Jahren?*



			
				Rumpelrudi schrieb:
			
		

> Wie ich anfangs postete, habe ich die Möglichkeit @murmeli *und* @addy dort in LL auf frischer Tat zu erwischen. Miete mir aber nicht ohne Galeonsfigur für drei Wochen ein Boot.|supergri Bleibt nur noch Tagesmiete.
> Möchte aber schon gerne mal mit dem Boot raus, weil ich mich dann vom Brandungsangeln erholen kann. Vier Stunden Brandung und danach drei Stunden filetieren geht ganz schön ins Kreuz.
> Muß das Bootfahren sowieso erst lernen.:q
> 
> Fährt Helge Piel eigentlich noch mit seiner "Albatros" von Bagenkop aus zur Mini-Kuddertour ? Der Typ ist/war einsame Klasse als Käptn. Haben bei der letzten Ausfahrt mit sechs Angler doppelt so viel gefangen, als Kurti Muskat mit seiner 25 Mann Truppe zusammen.


 
Also, dass mit dem Boot habe ich weiter unten schon erwähnt. Da geht bestimmt was an ein paar Tagen. Bei meinem Frühjahrstermin steht auf jeden Fall mein Angelfreund aus Thüringen fest. Die Offenbacher wollen auch mit, bei ihnen müssen wir noch abwarten, wegen Beruf.
Rudi, wie planst Du denn eigentlich? Steht den bei Dir ein Termin der gleich mit unserem ist, an? Kommst Du evtl. mit Freunden, sodass Ihr ein eigenes Haus nehmt oder planst Du evtl. alleine zu kommen. 
Mit Deinem zweiten Abschnitt kann ich namensmäßig nichts anfangen.|gr: 

Sag mal, eben bekomme ich "Minderwertigkeitskomplexe"!#q 
4 Std. Brandungsangeln --> 3 Std.
Filetieren?
Fischst Du ganze Schwärme ab?
Bei uns:
8 Std. Boot --> 2 Std. Filetieren (an guten Tagen) mit entsprechenden WARMHALTUNGSGETRÄNKEPAUSEN:m


----------



## katrin15114 (18. November 2005)

*AW: Langeland zwischen den Jahren?*

oh man...so hab ich das doch nicht gemeint....
ich will doch nicht nach Hause fahren, sondern einfach nur die Möglichkeit haben unabhängig was zu unternehmen.
Schließlich kennen wir uns alle nicht und da sollte man schon mal die Möglichkeit haben sich zurückziehen zu können, wenn mans nicht braucht umso besser.

@Addy
ich denke schon das ich Spass verstehe, und wenn ich zu dir A........h sage kann ich dir versprechen das ich das auch so meine. 
Und wenn es dann ausgesprochen ist muß man auch wieder zur Tagesornung übergehen können und auch wieder Spässchen machen können.
Aber du hast vollkommen recht, irgendwie wird dieser Thread gerade zweckentfremdet.
Ich schmunzel immer wenn das anderen so geht....hätte nicht gedacht das das so schnell geht.

wollen wa mal zum eigendlichen Thema zurückkommen

@murmeli
also wir hatten meistens mehr Glück mit Naturködern, aber wie das im Winter ist????

@addy
bin schon gespannt...hoffe das wir doch weiter normal miteinander umgehen können.

Gruß Katrin


----------



## addy123 (18. November 2005)

*AW: Langeland zwischen den Jahren?*

@Katrin
Unklarheiten sind beseitigt!#6 
PN habe ich gesandt.

@Goeddoek
Lebst Du noch?|supergri 
Wie sieht es bei Dir (evtl.) aus im Frühjahr?

@murmeli1965
Geil, wie wir (ich) Deinen Thread Zweckentfremdet haben.
Kuchen liegt im Weichmacher.


----------



## Rumpelrudi (18. November 2005)

*AW: Langeland zwischen den Jahren?*

Wieso zweckentfremdet |kopfkrat

Langeland zwischen den Jahren heißt doch auch, dass gerade zwischen den Jahren die Urlaubsziele geplant werden.

@Addy
Meinen Urlaub plane ich nicht, sondern mache einfach.:q:q Ich frage erst nach der Buchung, ob jemand mitkommen möchte. Im letzten Jahr war es etwas öde, sich in einem acht Personen-Haus mit dem Spiegel zu unterhalten. Da war der Treff mit Dorsch-Tom ein wahres Highlight. In der Regel fahre ich allein, denn mein allerbester Kumpel ist bei einem Verkehrsunfall ums Leben gekommen und mein Zweitbester kann nicht mehr, weil seine Frau im Norwegenurlaub eine Lungenembolie bekam und nicht mehr allein sein möchte.

@murmeli
Es ist kein Problem, auf Langeland andere Angler am Strand kennenzulernen. Nur nicht menschenscheu sein:m


----------



## murmeli1965 (18. November 2005)

*AW: Langeland zwischen den Jahren?*

Servus,
@all die hier rumlungern

also einen "Sräädd" zweckentfremden geht ja garnet weil das hier ja alles 
zum labern,austauschen, informieren und Spass haben ist.|supergri |supergri 
Passt also alles immer hier rein.

@Addy
Bilder sind klasse, tolle Info für mich.#6 

@Rumpelrudi
Wenn ich so höre, daß du 1 Stunde angelst und 5 Stunden filetierst |kopfkrat - oh Mann da werd ich richtig neidisch weil ich doch auch so auf Rückenschmerzen stehe.:q 
Aber bei euren tollen Infos wird mir das wohl auch so ergehen.
Tja und wenn nicht, so wie bei Thomas K., isses glaub ich auch nicht schlimm weil ich ja ein paar nette Leutchen kennen gelernt habe.:m #6 

Ist jedenfalls meine Meinung.

Gruß Oldi


----------



## addy123 (19. November 2005)

*AW: Langeland zwischen den Jahren?*

@murmeli
Na hast Du Köder bekommen?#6 

@Rumpelrudi
Das mit Deinen Kumpels ist ja wirklich traurig!


----------



## murmeli1965 (19. November 2005)

*AW: Langeland zwischen den Jahren?*

Hi Addy,
habe Köder bekommen,:c :c :c 
aber war mal wieder teuer.:c :c :c 
Und weil es schon so teuer war,
hab ich auch noch gleich 4 Rollen von Spro gekauft.:c :c :c 

*Jetzt ist die Madame sauer.:q :q :q *

Egal, wat mut dat mut.



@ Rumpelrudi

Das mit deinem Freund ist natürlich Sch....e.
So wie du schreibst ist das wohl noch nich so lange her,
und je älter man wird umso schwieriger ist es Freunde zu finden.
Kumpels geht immer, aber Freunde kannste suchen bis du schwarz wirst.
Trotzdem, es kommen auch wieder bessere Zeiten. 


Grüßken von Oldi


----------



## goeddoek (19. November 2005)

*AW: Langeland zwischen den Jahren?*



			
				addy123 schrieb:
			
		

> @Goeddoek
> Lebst Du noch?|supergri
> Wie sieht es bei Dir (evtl.) aus im Frühjahr?
> 
> ...


----------



## murmeli1965 (19. November 2005)

*AW: Langeland zwischen den Jahren?*

Also ich merk schon, Mai 2007 ist auf jeden Fall für Party vorgemerkt, auch bei Gaud Dauk.
Addy und Rudi geht wohl auch klar.
Katrin?
sitzangler auch.
Oldi sowieso.

Da geht was in Langeland.:z  :z :z


----------



## sitzangler (20. November 2005)

*AW: Langeland zwischen den Jahren?*

Da ihr ja alle schon wieder wech seid wenn ich 2006 daoben aufschlage, bleibt mir ja gar nichts anderes übrig als mir den Mai 2007 für ein paar Tage offenzuhalten. Würde dann wahrscheinlich allein oder mit meinem Kumpel antanzen, weil der Mai ausserhalb der Familienurlaubszeit liegt.


                                   der sitzangler#:


----------



## addy123 (20. November 2005)

*AW: Langeland zwischen den Jahren?*

@murmeli
Du hast ja endlich ein Bildche drinne. Sind bestimmt Eure Wauwau's. Gefällt mir sehr gut.:m 

@Goeddoek
Gute Besserung für Deinen Rücken!#6 
Habe heute bis um 12:00 Uhr im Nest gelegen, muß auch mal sein, man tat mir der Rücken weh!!!#q 

@ALL
Das könnte eng werden, im Mai 2007 mit der Hausbuchung.
Wenn das die Dänen mitbekommen, werden die Preise aber steigen!?#t


----------



## Rumpelrudi (27. November 2005)

*AW: Langeland zwischen den Jahren?*

Ich warte|gaehn: , warte|schlaf:und warte|schlafen
Wie immer, wenn man sich auf andere verlassen will. Kleine Info wäre schon lieb. Oder es war alles nur heiße Luft.

Also zwei günstige Häuser sind in dem Zeitraum noch nicht ausgebucht. Eins davon in Fredmose leider nur mit 15 Liter Einfriermöglichkeit. Das reicht gerade für die mitgebrachten Naggensteaks.

Werde den Counter starten, wenn alles gebont ist.


----------



## goeddoek (28. November 2005)

*AW: Langeland zwischen den Jahren?*

Moin Rudi #h 

Vielleicht hab ich ja was überlesen |kopfkrat Welchen Termin meinst Du jetzt ?
Würde ja gerne mal mit Dir ( und anderen ABlern) LL unsicher machen :m


----------



## murmeli1965 (28. November 2005)

*AW: Langeland zwischen den Jahren?*

Servus,

ich glaube irgendwas läuft hier schief.;+ 

@Rudi
Was brauchst du denn für einen Termin?
Willst du schon Häuser buchen für 2007?
Oder suchst du noch einen Mitangler für Mai 2006?
Also Addy und ich haben ja schon fest gebucht für Mai 2006!
Was meinst du denn jetzt genau?

Melde dich, hier gibt's keine warme Luft!

Gruß Oldi


----------



## Rumpelrudi (28. November 2005)

*AW: Langeland zwischen den Jahren?*

Keine Bange Jungs|supergri

Das Warten bezog sich auf Posting 52 und nicht auf Euch|supergri

Mit 2007 geht alles klar, und wenn ich z.B. bei Georgs Truppe unterkomme, um so besser:m

Meine Gedanken schwirren zwischen dem  13.5  -  3.6.*06* und in diesem Zeitraum ist noch was zu bekommen, denn ab Pfingsten ist dort alles vernagelt. Wenn ich mich für zwei Wochen entscheide, dann in der letzten Hälfte, weil die Hornis dann auch unter Land sind.


----------



## murmeli1965 (28. November 2005)

*AW: Langeland zwischen den Jahren?*

Na da bin ich aber beruhigt, das hörte sich so an
als ob du gleich los wolltest.|supergri 
Und bei deinem Termin in 2006 bestehen die besten Aussichten,
daß wir uns mal kennen lernen.|supergri 


Grüßken Oldi


----------



## Skipper47 (28. November 2005)

*AW: Langeland zwischen den Jahren?*

Moin Langeländer, ich wollte eigentlich auch anfang Mai nach LL aber wenn ich das so lese ist die Insel voll. War schön öfter in der 1. oder 2ten Maiwoche bei Torben und es ging eigentlich immer ganz gut. Naja mal schaun.


----------



## murmeli1965 (28. November 2005)

*AW: Langeland zwischen den Jahren?*

Ja wer bist du denn?
Bist ja ganz neu in diesen Sräädd!!|supergri 
Hast du auch Interesse an Zusammenkunft in LL?#6 

Saach was!.

Gruß Oldi


----------



## Rumpelrudi (28. November 2005)

*AW: Langeland zwischen den Jahren?*

So langsam outen sich die Boardies:m

Hätte mich auch gewundert, wenn es anders wär.#6Wer sollte sonst außer ABler die ganzen Ferienhäuser in Beschlag nehmen|kopfkrat
Murmeli, Du bist überhaupt nicht allein auf LL.
Meinen Neufundländer/Labrador lasse ich aber im Sofa


----------



## murmeli1965 (28. November 2005)

*AW: Langeland zwischen den Jahren?*

Ja supi, ist das wirklich dein Hund?
Oder ist das nur ein Gagpic?

Nächstes Jahr sind unsere zwei Eurasier auch dabei!

Guuts Nächtle von Moni + Dirk


----------



## Skipper47 (28. November 2005)

*AW: Langeland zwischen den Jahren?*



			
				murmeli1965 schrieb:
			
		

> Ja wer bist du denn?
> Bist ja ganz neu in diesen Sräädd!!|supergri
> Hast du auch Interesse an Zusammenkunft in LL?#6
> 
> ...


Aber immer, hatte nur dieses Jahr einige Ausfälle bei meinen Mitfahrern und die ganze Tour ist gekippt. Würde mich auch ranhängen wenn es auf der Strecke liegt, wohne 15 km vom Edersee weg.


----------



## Rumpelrudi (29. November 2005)

*AW: Langeland zwischen den Jahren?*

@Murmeli
Klar ist das mein Dackelchen. Den stellen wir immer als Pascha dar. Der ist so erzogen, dass er nur in den Sessel darf wenn zwei Kissen dort vorhanden sind. Deswegen hütet er auch die Kissen|supergri

@skipper
Dann merke ich Dich für Mai schon mal in meiner Liste vor.:m Lasse mich den gewünschten Zeitraum wissen. Ich buche nicht über Torben und das Boot dann tageweise. Im September war ich(außer einer Maus) ganz einsam und verlassen, allein in einem furchtbar großen Ferienhaus.:c Hättest mich gerne besuchen können:m


----------



## Skipper47 (29. November 2005)

*AW: Langeland zwischen den Jahren?*

@Rumpelrudi
Meintest Du jetzt 2006 oder 2007?


----------



## Rumpelrudi (29. November 2005)

*AW: Langeland zwischen den Jahren?*

:q:q
2006 und 2007

Im Mai 2006 buche ich vorraussichtlich für drei Wochen ein größeres Ferienhaus mit mindestens vier Schlafzimmer. Wer sich an eine WG beteiligen möchte, kann sich melden. Es muss nicht für die vollen drei Wochen sein, sondern liegt im Ermessen des Mitbewohners. Wenn jemand nur für eine Woche auf Langeland sein möchte, kann ein anderer die anderen Zeiten nutzen. Wer mit Partnerin kommen möchte, bekommt natürlich das Elternschlafzimmer.:q Ich weiß, dass diese Planung schwer wird und eine kleine Herausforderung ist. Vor allem, da die meisten Boardies in life unbekannt sind.
Ich betrachte das als Test für 2007, wo noch kein Termin fest steht. Klappt mein Vorhaben nicht, so muß wohl jeder in 2007 selber sehen, wo er unterkommt.


----------



## murmeli1965 (29. November 2005)

*AW: Langeland zwischen den Jahren?*

Hi Rudi,
also in 2007 können wir ein Haus zusammen nehmen, gar kein Problem.
Aber nur wenn ich mit meiner Frau das sogenannte Elternschlafzimmer bekomme.:k 
Etagenbetten sind irgendwie unpraktisch.:q |sagnix |rotwerden 
Wenn man da ein großes Haus nimmt wo auch noch Addy mit Frauchen reinpasst 
(die können das Etagenbett haben), und noch ein paar andere,
dann macht das doch bestimmt Feez.:z :z 
Und wenn die Hütte groß genug ist kann man sich im Notfall auch mal aus dem Weg gehen.|krach: 
Wir sind da eigentlich sehr unkompliziert.

*Toleranz und Vernunft!!*
*Leben und leben lassen!!*

Oder was meint ihr alle dazu die diesen Srääd aufrecht erhalten?;+ 

Gruß von die Oldi's


----------



## addy123 (29. November 2005)

*AW: Langeland zwischen den Jahren?*

Hallo Leute!
Ich freue mich für Murmeli über die rege Beteiligung und das zunehmende Interesse in diesem Thread!!!#6 
Übrigends, ich lebe noch, falls mich hier jemand vermisst haben sollte, wenn nicht, is a net schlimm!:q 
So, nun will ich mal was hier beitragen!
Also, Rumpelrudie hat ja schon ein tolles Angebot hier verbreitet, mit seinem großen Haus. Glücklich sollte sich jeder schätzen, wer diese Profilandratte mit im Boot (Ääääähhhh ich meine im Haus, Sorry Rudi, noch kennen wir uns ja garnicht) hat!|rolleyes 
Wie ich weit, weit vorher geschrieben habe, buche ich immer privat. Das heißt, preiswert!!!!!!!!
Ich habe nun meinen "Vermieter" mal auf LL angerufen und Ihn informiert, dass wir als Sturmflut über LL herfallen werden.
Er versucht uns bei evtl. Hausbedarf in FREDMOSE behilflich zu sein!? Osterkov sei wohl die "böse Seite"???:r :q 
Wer von Euch nun zur gleichen Zeit wie Rumpelrudi etc. oben sein will, ich bin in der Zeit vom *27.5.-3.6.06* dort und noch ein Haus braucht, sollte sich schnellstmöglich mit mir per PN in Verbindung setzen!!!!
Es scheint wohl so, als wenn da oben schon gut gebucht ist!!!???
Die Frage ist nur, ob ein 4, 6, 8 oder was weiß ich wieviel HAUS.
Ich würde dann Euch die Telefonnr. von "Prebben", so heißt mein Vermieter und mittlerweile sehr guter Freund, zusenden. 
Eine evtl. Bootsanmietung wäre in diesem Fall Eure Aufgabe. Aber da können wir ja mit Kontakten zu Torben oder Morten weiterhelfen.
Es wäre schön, wenn der Großteil sich in der von mir genannten Woche in LL versammeln könnte.
Ich denke auf Rudi können wir zählen, Murmeli6574635254235 wird von mir am Wochenende noch richtig HEIß gemacht, dann ist er auch mit dabei (sabert er doch eh schon:q ). 
Übrigends Murmeli, der Kuchen liegt im Weichmacher!!!#6 

Also, ich habe Prebben gesagt, dass ich am nächsten Dienstag anrufe. Vielleicht ist jemand dabei, der den Termin jetzt schon klar haben will.

PS: Übrigends, ich bekomme keine Provision!!!|gr:


----------



## murmeli1965 (29. November 2005)

*AW: Langeland zwischen den Jahren?*

Ja Addy du Dödel,
wenn du nächstes Jahr in LL bist bin ich doch schon wieder eine Woche daheim.
Hast du das schon wieder vergessen?
Muß das Alter sein.|supergri 
Die Party steigt erst 2007!!
Vorher ist nur Probe.:m 


Bis bald


----------



## addy123 (29. November 2005)

*AW: Langeland zwischen den Jahren?*



			
				murmeli1965 schrieb:
			
		

> Ja Addy du Dödel,
> wenn du nächstes Jahr in LL bist bin ich doch schon wieder eine Woche daheim.
> Hast du das schon wieder vergessen?
> Muß das Alter sein.|supergri
> ...


 
Ich meine ja nur, eine "VORPARTY" 2006 wäre doch auch eine Maßnahme!!!???
Übrigends, bereite Dich mal auf Streß mit meinem Frauchen am Samstag vor .
Uns in ein Etagenbett verfrachten#d #d #d und dann noch mit ANDEREN!!!#d #d  Rudi, unterbinde dies bitte!!!


----------



## murmeli1965 (29. November 2005)

*AW: Langeland zwischen den Jahren?*

Hey hey hey,
nach 8 Jahren Ehe reicht ein Etagenbett doch wohl völlig aus, oder?|supergri 

Greez Oldi


----------



## Rumpelrudi (29. November 2005)

*AW: Langeland zwischen den Jahren?*

Verstehe ich auch nicht, was man gegen ein Etagenbett haben kann|kopfkrat
Höhenluft ist doch gesund und außerdem sind oben keine Mäuse

Habe gerade fest gebucht.
Vom 13.05.06 - 03.06.06  für schlappe 850 Euros.

Werde dem Vermieter übermitteln, dass es in 2007 angebracht ist, nur noch Etagenbetten einzubauen.

Als Nichtschnarcher habe Anspruch auf die Suite.:m


----------



## addy123 (29. November 2005)

*AW: Langeland zwischen den Jahren?*

Ich liebe es zwar, wenn mein Frauchen über mir liegt, ABER NICHT 1 METER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!|evil: |evil: |evil: |evil: |evil: |evil: |evil: |evil: |evil: |evil: |evil: |evil: |evil: |evil: |evil:


----------



## Rumpelrudi (29. November 2005)

*AW: Langeland zwischen den Jahren?*

Ist das noch zu nah ;+

Kann ja nicht wissen, dass Du zu Hause im Sofa pennst, während Deine Holde über Dir im Schlafzimmer liegt#c

Schläft sie halt bei mir im oberen Zimmer:m|evil: Ich hab keine Berührungsängste|supergri Bin aber eh die halbe Nacht in der Brandung.

Wenn wir gesund bleiben, kann ich mit Addy und auch Dirk einen Langeland - Rotwein (aus Chile) schlürfen.


----------



## murmeli1965 (30. November 2005)

*AW: Langeland zwischen den Jahren?*

Hey Rudi, du wirst mir ja immer sympathischer.
Hundebesitzer, Rotweintrinker (hoffentlich auch spanischen), Suiteschläfer, Nichtschnarcher,Brandungsangler...
Bist ja der Traummann schlechthin.|supergri #6 
Schade, daß ich schon verheiratet bin.|supergri 

Jedenfalls werden wir uns nächstes Jahr persönlich kennen lernen
und dann wird ein schöner Rotwein geschlabbert.#g 
Bei Chile gehe ich von trockenem Wein aus?
Vielleicht noch a bisserl barrick?
Is eh wurscht, Hauptsache es schmeckt!
Na jedenfalls freu ich mich schon drauf.#6.

@ Addy

Ich trau mich ja am Samstag schon garnicht mehr nach Lollschied.
Hab Angst vor deiner Frau.|splat2:


----------



## addy123 (30. November 2005)

*AW: Langeland zwischen den Jahren?*



			
				murmeli1965 schrieb:
			
		

> @ Addy
> 
> Ich trau mich ja am Samstag schon garnicht mehr nach Lollschied.
> Hab Angst vor deiner Frau.|splat2:


 
Kneifen gibt es jetzt nicht mehr!!!
Haben heute eingekauft, FÜR EINEN STAATSBESUCH!!!


----------



## Rumpelrudi (30. November 2005)

*AW: Langeland zwischen den Jahren?*

Tja, Oldi, genau das ist mein Problem. Ich bin den Frauen einfach zu schwierig, weil ich kein durchschnittlicher, biergartensitzender Fussballplatzbesucher bin.:c Habe auch negative Seiten.: Habe eine sehr ruhige und gelassene Ausstrahlung, die jeden Hektiker zum Wahnsinn treibt. Und viele Frauen und Angler werden schnell hektisch.
Den "Langelands Vinen" gibts in den Coop Brugserne pa Langeland. War kein Fake:q
Mein Ferienhaus steht nur vier Kilometer vor Bagenkop und direkt an der Mefo-Küste. Der Hintergedanke war der, dass im Mai bei sonnigem Wetter der Wind aus Osten kommt. Also gutes Brandungsangeln an der Ostküste und tagsüber Mefofischen an der Westküste. Denn Mefos beissen am häufigsten bei ablandigem Wind.:m


----------



## goeddoek (1. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Langeland zwischen den Jahren?*



			
				Rumpelrudi schrieb:
			
		

> Tja, Oldi, genau das ist mein Problem. Ich bin den Frauen einfach zu schwierig, weil ich kein durchschnittlicher, biergartensitzender Fussballplatzbesucher bin.:c Habe auch negative Seiten.: Habe eine sehr ruhige und gelassene Ausstrahlung, die jeden Hektiker zum Wahnsinn treibt. Und viele Frauen und Angler werden schnell hektisch.



Moin Rumpelrudi #h 

Um's mit Rick Blaine's Worten zu sagen " Rudi - ich glaube, das ist der Beginn eine wundervollen Freunschaft" :m 

@ all Im Ernst - sollte ich im Mai nächsten Jahres noch kurzfristig frei kriegen; können wir da noch was arrangieren? Bucht Ihr die Häuser so, dass noch eine Person auf's Sofa ( von mir aus auch zum Hund) passt.

Hört sich nämlich gut an.Habe selbst ein Faible für Malt und trockene Rote, bin ein großer Hundefreund > kann leider in der Stadt keinen halten :c 
Und bin als Ostfriese natürlich auch ein "ruhiger Vertreter" > das  dürfte also mit Euch passen #6


----------



## murmeli1965 (1. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Langeland zwischen den Jahren?*

Hallo alle miteinander,
das sind ja tolle Aussichten mit euch.

@ Addy

Hau nich so auf die Kacke, wir sind keine Großfamilie 
und die Hunde bleiben bei meiner Schwägerin.

@ Rudi

Klasse Typ#6 
Rotwein, kein Fußball, angeln und so die Ruhe weg, 
daß die Anderen geradezu durchdrehen.#6 #6 #6 
Könnte ich sein.|supergri 
Meine Frau könnte manchmal ausflippen weil ich so schwer 
aus der Reserve zu locken bin.
Meine Devise: Immer locker bleiben!
Ich freu mich auf unsere Bekanntschaft.:m 

@ goeddoek (die Schreibweise merk ich mir nie):c

Also unser Häuschen ist im Mai soweit ausgebucht, 
wir nehmen doch unsere Eltern und Hunde mit.
Aber ich könnt mir vorstellen, daß der Rudi bestimmt noch Platz hat.

Jedenfalls freue ich mich, daß ich mit diesem Thread
ein bisschen Bewegung in die LL - Fahrer gebracht habe.
Wenn man die ganzen Beiträge über LL im Board liest
merkt man, daß sich die Jungs und Mädels immer verpassen.
Und ich glaube das ist nicht unbedingt Absicht.
Eher mangelt es an der passenden Absprache.
Jetzt liegt es an uns mal einen Anfang zu machen.|supergri #6 

Gruß an alle die hier lesen und schreiben.


----------



## Rumpelrudi (1. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Langeland zwischen den Jahren?*

@Murmeli
Schreib doch einfach "Georg" anstatt GaudDauk. Als Südstaatler fällt Dir das bestimmt leichter. Auf Schorse hört er bestimmt auch:mSorry, Georg, wenn das zu persönlich ist.

@Skipper
Vielleicht könntest Du für @goeddoek ein paar Forellen mitbringen und sie ihm zuwerfen.

@goeddoek
Ein Zimmer wird grundsätzlich frei gehalten, damit es nicht zu eng wird. Dort kommen die Koffer rein. Wenn Du kurzfristig zusagen könntest, würde ich mich sehr freuen und die Koffer woanders hin packen (lassen).:m
Mein Lieblingsmalt ist Glen Moray. Den kann man kauen wie Wein.

@all
Wenn ihr noch ein freies Haus sucht, dann meldet Euch bei @Addy123. Schließlich ist in dem Zeitraum dann Vaddertach.


----------



## Dorsch-Tom (3. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Langeland zwischen den Jahren?*

Da bin ich aber froh, daß ich erst eventuell erste Juli Woche, bzw. September da oben ankomme. Wenn Ihr alle da oben einfallt, gibt es danach ja nur noch verbrannte Erde (oder nennt man das verbrannte Küste?)?
Habe den Rudi dieses Jahr ja kennengelernt und bin überzeugt, daß ihr Euch gut mit Ihm vertragen werdet!
Wenn noch einer Angfang Juli oben ist, da kommt die Tarranaga-Truppe von Heilitown rübergeschippert und wir werden warscheinlich in Bagenkop abends liegen.
Ansonsten bin ich schon wieder ganz nervös in Richtung September, wann meine Frau und ich wieder in Spodsbjerg 2 Wochen verbringen.
Auf jeden Fall freue ich mich schon auf Eure Berichte.
Übrigens passt mir an der Steilküste auf den Rudi auf- er hat die Tendenz da mitsamt Angelzeug abzustürzen (meist vor Vorfreude auf die Mefos- oder war es doch der Malt, bzw. der chilenische Langeland-Rote?

Gruß aus der Pfalz
Tom


----------



## addy123 (3. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Langeland zwischen den Jahren?*

@Dorsch_Tom
Da könnten sich ja im September unsere beiden Termine für ein paar Tage überschneiden. Du fähst 10 Tage eher, wie wir. Vielleicht klappt es ja mit einem Treffen?

@All
Bis jetzt hat sich noch niemand bei mir gemeldet, wegen evtl. Hausvermittlung!?
Naja, bei Rudi passen ja genug Leute mit rein, in die Etagenbetten.:m 
Hoffen wir, dass er das Haus ein wenig gefüllt bekommt. 

@Rudi
Könntest Du mir mal eine PN senden, welches Haus Du gebucht hast?


----------



## Dorsch-Tom (3. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Langeland zwischen den Jahren?*

Hallo Addi
Wenn ich mir die Zähler ankucke kommst du 20 Tage später an! Ich bin die ersten 2 Septemberwochen oben!
Aber ich lasse Dir wie dieses Jahr noch genug Material im Belt!
Gruß
Tom


----------



## addy123 (3. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Langeland zwischen den Jahren?*



			
				Dorsch-Tom schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Addi
> Wenn ich mir die Zähler ankucke kommst du 20 Tage später an! Ich bin die ersten 2 Septemberwochen oben!
> Aber ich lasse Dir wie dieses Jahr noch genug Material im Belt!
> Gruß
> Tom


 
Jaja, habs auch grad gesehen.:r #c #d 
Schade!!! Klappt es doch nicht mit einem LL-Treffen!:g


----------



## murmeli1965 (3. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Langeland zwischen den Jahren?*

@ all

Nicht verzagen, auf 2007 warten.|supergri |supergri |supergri


----------



## Rumpelrudi (3. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Langeland zwischen den Jahren?*

Hallo

Habe die schriftliche Buchungsbestätigung heute erhalten|stolz:

@Dorsch-Tom
Dass es Dich noch gibt:m. Habe mir schon Sorgen gemacht.
Schön, dass Du Dich als begnadeter Rotweinfan in unsere illustre Runde einklinkst. Ich hoffe doch, dass Du in 2007 eventuell Deine Tarranaga-Truppe von der Notwendigkeit eines Langelandtripps überzeugen kannst. Das wäre Super. Dann lohnt es sich sogar einen Kleinkutter mit Guide zu schartern. 
Falls Du doch Dorsch-Lust verspüren solltest, kannst Du ruhig mit Frau im Mai vorbeischauen. Denn am ersten WE ist Muttertag
@Addy
Selbstverständlich bekommst Du und Oldi eine Lageskizze. Müßt doch wissen, wo ihr mich wegen Totalerschöpfung hinstapeln könnt.

Ja,ja, Dorsch-Tom, wer den Schaden hat, spottet jeder Beschreibung. Zum Glück war der Angel nichts passiert. Ich gelobe Besserung#h


----------



## addy123 (4. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Langeland zwischen den Jahren?*

Hallo Murmeli!
Auf Grund Deiner Anwesendheit hier, vermute ich, Ihr seid gut zu Hause angekommen! War ein schöner Abend!:m 
Du wirst bestimmt uns alle abziehen mit Deinen Erfolgen in LL zwischen den Jahren! #6 
Gut Nächtle! Ich werd langsam müde.

@Rudi
Dich müssen wir unbedingt kennenlernen, passt bestimmt Klasse zu Murmeli und mir!


----------



## murmeli1965 (4. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Langeland zwischen den Jahren?*

Moin moin,
wie Addy schon sagte, war ein klasse Abend.#6 
Lecker Essen, guter Rotwein und gutes Gelaber.
Das können wir öfter machen.
Und der Rudi passt bestimmt dazu.:m 
Also Rudi, wir sehen uns allerspätestens im Mai auf LL.

Hat sich doch gelohnt, daß ich über das Anglerboard gestolpert bin.|supergri |supergri |supergri 

Ich wünsch euch einen schönen Sonntag.
Muß jetzt in die Küche und Addy's Dorsch zubereiten, 
meine Frau is ja im Kino.#d 

Oder ich guck jetzt erst die DVD von Addy. 

Und trink en Schlückchen vom Fischrezept weg.|supergri 

Ciao ciao


----------



## addy123 (6. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Langeland zwischen den Jahren?*

Im Moment schläft dieser Thread ein wenig, da alle im Winterschlaf|schlafen !?


----------



## goeddoek (6. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Langeland zwischen den Jahren?*



			
				addy123 schrieb:
			
		

> Im Moment schläft dieser Thread ein wenig, da alle im Winterschlaf|schlafen !?



Tja - "Addy0815" :q  was soll man im Moment dazu noch schreiben|kopfkrat 

Freu mich wie ein Schneekönig, das ich auch eventuell kurzfristig unterkommen kann und der Termin 2007 steht für mich fest #6


----------



## murmeli1965 (6. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Langeland zwischen den Jahren?*

Ja genau Addy, 
willste hier nur sinnlos rumtüdeln oder den Boardies 
ein geistreiches Gespräch (Geschreibsel) aufzwingen?!?

*Schau mal in meinen Counter!!! |supergri :q :m :z *
*Nicht mal mehr 3 Wochen!!!*

*Nur net neidisch werden!!!*

*Oder ärgern!!!*

Du weißt ja, ich hab jetzt noch einen Platz für *Dich *frei :m zwischen den Jahren.:q 


Gruß Oldi


----------



## goeddoek (6. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Langeland zwischen den Jahren?*



			
				murmeli1965 schrieb:
			
		

> Ja genau Addy,
> willste hier nur sinnlos rumtüdeln oder den Boardies
> ein geistreiches Gespräch (Geschreibsel) aufzwingen?!?
> 
> ...




Hallo Oldi #h 

Kann ja nur hoffen, das Langeland dann eingeschneit ist und Ihr zu Silvester nicht zurückkönnt. Dann können wir doch noch zusammen angeln.


----------



## murmeli1965 (6. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Langeland zwischen den Jahren?*

Hi Georg,
an die Idee habe ich überhaupt noch nicht gedacht.
Ich rufe mal Frau Holle an wenn es soweit ist.:q 
Dann könnte man noch was anstellen.
Ich hätte dann allerdings eine unglückliche Frau an Silvester zu Hause sitzen.|uhoh: 
Is, glaub ich, net so gut.|splat2:


----------



## goeddoek (6. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Langeland zwischen den Jahren?*

Na ja - nach etwas "Abstinenz" hat sie Dich umso lieber #6 

Mal schauen, was der Wetterbericht sagt


----------



## addy123 (6. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Langeland zwischen den Jahren?*

Vielleicht erwischt Murmelie der Schneesturm auf der Hinfahrt kurz vor Kassel. Dann muß er umdrehen und sein Frauchen freut sich sehr. 
Außerdem wären wir dann nicht mehr neidisch. 
Natürlich würden wir Dich dann auch bedauern!!!?:q  

PS: Wo bleibt das Rezept?:r 
      Am Freitag will ich mich an Dorschfilets wagen.


----------



## renken.chris (16. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Langeland zwischen den Jahren?*

Wow! Ich gebe zu seite 6+7 nicht gelesen zu haben. Ist etwas zu viel :g 

Achja ich bin neu in eurem forum heise Chris komme aus dem Bayrischen und, wie könnte es anders sein, begeisterter angler. Fahre nächstes jahr vom 12 august bis 26 August nach Langeland.
Ist in dieser zeit jemand von euch dort oben zwecks gemeinsamen angeln oder gemeinsamer "bootsteilung"?

Da ich urlaubstechnisch an die schulferien gekoppelt bin(sohnemann) ist der Mai etwas schlecht für einen größeren ausflug sonst würde ich mich an euer treffen ranhängen. Hört sich seeeehr cool an :m 


Schönen Abend noch.
Chris


----------



## murmeli1965 (16. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Langeland zwischen den Jahren?*

Servus du Neuankömmling,
sei willkommen im Board.|welcome: 

Also ich bin nächstes Jahr im Mai, im Juli und im Oktober oben.:z 
Da werden wir uns wohl nicht persönlich kennen lernen.
Vielleicht klappt es dann 2007, fährst du halt ohne family hoch.:q 


Gruß Oldi


----------



## Rumpelrudi (17. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Langeland zwischen den Jahren?*

@renken.chris
Auch ein herzliches Willkommen im Board. Die Ferienzeiten sind in den Bundesländern so verschieden. NRW ist 2006 zuerst an der Reihe.

Tja, murmeli,  jetzt bekommst Du doch noch Deinen lang ersehnten schneeweißen Strand.#6Da bekommt der Begriff Schollenangeln eine neue Bedeutung:q

@Dorsch-Tom
Herzlichsten Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag
|schild-g


----------



## murmeli1965 (17. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Langeland zwischen den Jahren?*

Hi Rudi,
bis ich fahre ist die Schlitterpartie mit Sicherheit zu Ende 
und die Sonne scheint bei 12 Grad Celsius.
Du weißt doch, wenn Engel reisen.:q :q 

Alles Gute Dorsch-Tom zum Geburtstag.
Lass dich schön beschenken.|birthday: 


Gruß an Euch, ich hab nicht mehr lang...


----------



## addy123 (17. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Langeland zwischen den Jahren?*

@Rumpelrudi und Murmeli
Na, lebt Ihr noch? 
Bald geht es für Murmeli los. Bin ja mal auf das Wetter gespannt?

@renken.chris
Auch von mir ein herzliches Willkommen!:m 
Weiß nicht, ob im August eine gute Beiszeit ist?!
Da wirst Du bestimmt das tiefere Wasser aufsuchen müssen!?
Aber was will man machen, wenn man an die Ferienzeit gebunden ist.

@Dorsch-Tom
|birthday:  auch von mir!!!


----------



## murmeli1965 (17. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Langeland zwischen den Jahren?*

Hi Addy, 
das Ganze muß was werden.#6 
Die Besatzung hat zwischenzeitlich gewechselt.
Schwager hat abgesagt und meinen Vater kann ich aus gesundheitlichen Gründen nicht mitnehmen.
Mein Arbeitskollege fährt nach wie vor mit und jetzt fährt noch ein Vereinskamerad mit.
Wenigstens 2 "Profis" an Board.:q 
Wir werden uns dann gegenseitig einen weis machen und wenn wir nix fangen
bleibt ja abends noch die Flasche Whiskey als Seelentröster.:v 

Bin schon ganz aufgeregt...


----------



## goeddoek (17. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Langeland zwischen den Jahren?*



			
				murmeli1965 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Addy,
> das Ganze muß was werden.#6
> Die Besatzung hat zwischenzeitlich gewechselt.
> Schwager hat abgesagt und meinen Vater kann ich aus gesundheitlichen Gründen nicht mitnehmen.
> ...



Na, dann kann doch nichts schiefgehen #6 Nimm aber genug Whisky mit. Falls Ihr einschneit und wir auch nichts mehr zu trinken haben  #g 

Im Ernst - wünsche Euch viel Spaß, viele, große Fische #a und nach sicherer Heimfahrt einen schönen Bericht im AB


----------



## goeddoek (17. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Langeland zwischen den Jahren?*

Ach ja - und dem Dorsch-Tom einen schönen Burtzeltach |birthday: alles Gute, Glück und Gesundheit |wavey:


----------



## murmeli1965 (17. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Langeland zwischen den Jahren?*

Hi Georg,
ich hoffe, daß ich auch einen schönen Bericht abgeben kann,
nicht daß das Ganze ein Desaster wird.:c 
Jo, für dich nehme ich vorsichtshalber noch 
eine Flasche mehr mit - wegen Schnee und so.:m


Grüßken von mir an Euch


----------



## renken.chris (17. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Langeland zwischen den Jahren?*

Danke für`s willkommen heisen #6

Naja der August ist angeblich nicht so der brüllermonat. Ende Juli bißen die Dorsche vor Fehmarn recht sauber! Über 30 (maßige)Dorsche in zwei tagen, da kann man nicht jammern |supergri

Übrigens auf der MS Silverland die von einigen hier nicht gerade gelobt wurde. Ich kann nicht nachvollziehen warum.
Die beiden tage war Sigi unser Kapitano, am dritten wäre dann der Reeder selber gefahren. Kann sein das es dann anders ausgesehen hätte.!
Der erste tag war mit etwa 15 personen an board sehr angenehm.
Am zweiten tag(Samstag!) waren wir vieleicht 20 leute an board...platz ohne ende.

Naja das weicht jetzt etwas vom eigentlich threat ab.
War jemand schon mal ende august anfang september auf LL zum angeln?
Wo sollte man hinfahren mit dem boot?
Brandung wird man vergeßen können, aus mangel an fisch und zuviel an kraut.
Suche für diese zeit noch jemanden der lust hat ein paar tage mit dem boot raus zu fahren.
Stefan von Osterkov2000 hat mir ein angebot für zwei wochen fewo und boot gemacht das man fast nicht ausschlagen kann. Somit habe ich zwei wochen ein boot.
Da wird aber meine familie rebellieren wenn ich jeden tag rausfahre :q

Ohje ich schreibsel da vor mich hin....

Gruß renken.chris


----------



## Rumpelrudi (18. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Langeland zwischen den Jahren?*

@renken.chris
Warum bist Du so pessimistisch, was den August anbelangt ?
Es warten die kapitalen Sommerdorsche auf Dich, die in dieser Zeit durch den Belt wandern. Ab September werden wieder kleinere gefangen.
Und dass Brandungsangeln im Sommer keinen Fisch bringt, ist nur ein Gerücht, was ständig heruntergebetet wird. Das stammt noch aus Zeiten, als mit Bambusstöcken geangelt wurde. Der Dorsch kommt abends immer unter Land, egal wie warm das Wasser ist. Nur halt etwas später.:m Das Einzigste, was im Sommer am Strand stört sind die Touris. Wenn die in lauschen Sommernächten am Strand herumräkeln, sind das zusätzliche Stolperfallen:q Ständig muß die Lampe angemacht werden, weil einige Trampels keinen Bogen um die Angler machen wollen.#d
Tagsüber kannst Du vom Ufer aus auf Hornis blinkern.
Ab Ende September sind die Dorsche schon am Tage bei entsprechend weiten Würfen in der Brandung zu fangen.
@murmeli ist auch so skeptisch.
Liegt das an der Melancholie vor Weihnachten ?
Dirk macht es aber richtig und zittert sich schon ein|supergri, denn es ist gar nicht so einfach, bei -10° die Fische ohne Handschuh vom Haken zu bekommen. Da hofft man, dass nichts anbeisst.|supergri


----------



## renken.chris (18. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Langeland zwischen den Jahren?*

Hallo Rumpelrudi!

Naja mit dem August habe ich eigentlich nur des öfteren gelesen.
Deswegen kam ich auf den gedanken das im August nicht ganz so viel los sein könnte.
Sind die Dorsche tagsüber nicht im tiefen wasser bzw ziehen im Belt(Fahrrinne) umher?
Wie sieht es eigentlich mit Hering, Makrele, Wittling, Platte und wie sie alle heisen um die zeit aus? Hätte schon lust auch etwas anderes zu fangen als Dorsch. Vom boot mit Wattis auf Platte zB. 
Gibt es einen anhaltspunkt an dem man sich orientieren könnte?
Echolot habe ich dabei und fahre mit "Osterskovs2000" *Boote von seiner slipanlage raus. Ich denke die liegen auf höhe "Humble".

Ich kann nur meine erfahrung vom diesjährigen Juli-Kutterfischen vor Fehmarn wiedergeben.
35 maßige Dorsche in zwei tagen, ca 10m tiefes wasser. Als absoluter pilkanfänger.

Wieso jetzt allerdings meine schrift so fett geworden ist kann ich allerdings nicht sagen #c

Gruß renken.chris
*


----------



## murmeli1965 (18. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Langeland zwischen den Jahren?*

Hi Rudi,
mit Melancholie zu Weihnachten hat das nix zu tun,
sowas kenne ich nicht zu Weihnachten.
Ich bin nur von Haus aus anfangs 
pessimistisch (bin ja absoluter Dorschlaie) um später mehr zu jubeln.:q 
Kumpels machen das immer anders rum, erst mords Vorfreude 
und dann nur noch jammern und flennen.:c #q 


@chris
Der Stephan wird dir schon gute Tipps geben wie und wo du was fängst.
Hört man jedenfalls hier im Board immer nur Positives über ihn.


Gruß Oldi


----------



## addy123 (19. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Langeland zwischen den Jahren?*

@Murmeli
Hey Du alter Pessimist! Du wirst das Kind schon schaukeln!:m 
Und wir werden alle neidig sein, bei den Fängen, die Du gemacht hast!#q 
Hauptsache das Wetter spielt mit.;+ 

@renken.chris
Wie Murmeli schon sagt, halte Dich an Stefan.:m  Für das Brandungsangeln kannst Du Dich an Rumpelrudi wenden, der ist fast das ganze Jahr dort oben!?


----------



## Dorsch-Tom (19. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Langeland zwischen den Jahren?*

|rolleyes Also Jungs erst mal vielen Dank für die Geburtstagswünsche!|rolleyes 
Hab ihn gut rumgebracht!
Hallo Chris! Willkommen auch von mir!
Mach Dir mal keine Gedanken wegen dem Schulferien-Urlaub! Ich habs geschafft!|rolleyes  Mein Junior ist jetzt 17 und ich darf jetzt wieder außerhalb der Ferien fahren (ohne ihn |clown: )! Ist auch entschieden billiger|supergri !
Die sogenannten Touris haben im August diesen Jahres laut Thomas vom Angelzentrum Langeland (siehe Webseite www.angelzentrum.dk) gefangen wie die blöden! Mächtige Dinger dabei (wie Rudi schon richtig bemerkte). Ich kam erst Anfang September (Du weist ja---billiger |rolleyes ) und hab dann schlechter gefangen! (Versuchs 2006 wieder Anfang September)
Also mach Dir keine Sorgen, das haut schon hin!
Und ein bißchen neidisch auf murmeli bin ich schon, wenn er in Kürze startet!
Wobei ich ehrlich bin; so Schneeschauer am Srand oder aufm Boot ist nicht so meine Sache! ;+ Aber ich wünsche ihm trotzdem Petry Heil!
Euch allen schöne Weihnachten und dicke Fische in 2006!#h 
Grüße aus der Pfalz
Tom


----------



## renken.chris (19. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Langeland zwischen den Jahren?*

Hallo DorschTom, glückwunsch nachträglich 

Ich muß ganz ehrlich sagen der Stefan ist mir sehr symphatisch!
Er antwortet schnell und sehr ausführlich auf fragen.
Deswegen hat er auch das geschäft mit den zwei wochen urlaub gemacht!

Andere anbieter antworten garnicht oder nach ein bis wochen. Dann auch noch sehr knapp nach dem motto-buchung bestätigt-geld verdient- fertig-aus den augen aus dem sinn.
Er hat mir auch gleich stellen, tiefen und köder veraten die im sommer gut laufen. Dazu gibt es bei der buchung eine seekarte mit eingetragenen plätzen.
Wenn er jetzt noch das wetter beeinflußen kann werde ich wohl die religion wechseln :q
Was will man mehr?

Neidisch bin ich auf murmeli nicht, habe kein sonderliches bedürfniss bei schneetreiben zu angeln 

Wünsche ihm aber trozdem das beste wetter und super fänge!!!


----------



## goeddoek (19. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Langeland zwischen den Jahren?*



			
				renken.chris schrieb:
			
		

> Neidisch bin ich auf murmeli nicht, habe kein sonderliches bedürfniss bei schneetreiben zu angeln
> 
> [/QUOTE
> 
> ...


----------



## murmeli1965 (19. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Langeland zwischen den Jahren?*

Servus all,
eins steht hier ja wohl inzwischen fest,
ich muß vor Silvester wieder heim, auch bei Schneetreiben!!
Wo soll ich denn sonst mit den ganzen Dorschfilets hin?|supergri |supergri :m 



Ist *das* jetzt optimistisch oder was??:z 


Ich hab nicht mehr lang hin...


Gruß von Oldi + Kröti1977


----------



## katrin15114 (19. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Langeland zwischen den Jahren?*

ich werde wahnsinnig....is alles wech...

ok nochmal

also mein herz blutet schon wenn ich das hier so lese.....
laßt euch den Urlaub nicht madig machen......der Schnee ist fast weg und bekanntlich kommt zu Weihnachten auch kein neuer...war zumindest die letzten Jahre so.

Und wie sagt man so schön....es gibt kein schlechtes Wetter nur schlechte Kleidung. Ob man nun im April bei unter 10° angeln geht oder im Dezember.

Mich müßtet ihr warscheinlich mit nem Brecheisen aus dem Boot brechen weil ich freiwillig ned wieder aussteigen würde.
Und das Wasser ist doch jetzt bestimmt noch wärmer als im April ?!?

Kommt mir nur heile wieder, bin jetzt schon gespannt was ihr berichtet.

So eine Frage hab ich aber noch, ich kenne da auch nen Stefan, der müßte so um die 30 sein und ein absoluter Meerforellen-Junkee.
Meint ihr den gleichen?

Tschaui Katrin


----------



## renken.chris (19. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Langeland zwischen den Jahren?*

@goeddoek, ich bin dieses jahr schon einmal im schneetreiben in einem boot gesessen. 5cm neuschnee auf dem schirm...im april! 
Das los derer die an den alpen wohnen |rolleyes

Es gibt schöneres angelwetter...nenn mich ruhig ein weichei |supergri

Das wetter lässt sich ertragen wenn man etwas fängt. Nichts fangen und im schnee sitzen ist gagga. #t


----------



## Rumpelrudi (20. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Langeland zwischen den Jahren?*

@murmeli + kröti1977
Ich ahnte doch, dass ich was vergessen hatte, Katrin sei Dank.#6
Vergess bloß Dein Brecheisen nicht, sonst mußt Du das Boot in die Hütte zum auftauen schleppen um an die vielen Fische zu kommen. Die unteren Lagen mögen noch warm liegen....|bla:|bla:
War auch schon mal bei minus 14 Grad auf dem Belt. Das sah echt lustig aus, wie die 40er Schnur beim Pilken durchs dünne Eis sägte. Die Dorsche habe ich bis unter das Eis gepumpt und dann mit dem Gaff ein Loch gestampft. Beim Rausheben mußte man aufpassen, dass der Fisch nicht auf den Bootsboden kam. Sonst war er gleich festgetackert. Bei der Rückfahrt in den Hafen mußten wir erst auf einen Eisbrecher(Fischkutter) warten, um dem seine Spur zu nutzen. Lang, lang ists her *träum*

War im Februar, Fehmarn - Belt


----------



## goeddoek (20. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Langeland zwischen den Jahren?*



			
				renken.chris schrieb:
			
		

> @goeddoek, ich bin dieses jahr schon einmal im schneetreiben in einem boot gesessen. 5cm neuschnee auf dem schirm...im april!
> Das los derer die an den alpen wohnen |rolleyes
> 
> Es gibt schöneres angelwetter...nenn mich ruhig ein weichei |supergri
> ...




Moin "weichei.chris"   :m  

Ne Woche lang gar nichts fangen macht mich bei jedem Wetter Gaga. Da kann man nicht mal mit Jever und nem Malt nachhelfen  

Da kann ich Dir nur zustimmen.


Tja - und an den Alpen habt Ihr ja wenigstens noch Schnee ( Ja - früher in meinen Kindertagen > Schneemänner, rodeln   ) 

Wir werden wohl wieder grüne Weihnachten und Schietwetter haben. Aber - ab dem 31.12 geht's naaaaaaaach Langeland - freu, freu.

Ich denke Murmeli wird mir sicher noch per PN seine Mobilfunknummer senden, damit wir uns mal kurz - wenn auch nur auf ein Bier - treffen #g


----------



## murmeli1965 (20. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Langeland zwischen den Jahren?*

Hallo Georg,
ich muß dich jetzt leider 2 mal enttäuschen.

1. Vor zwei Jahren hab ich mein Handy in die Tonne gedrückt,:z 
das Ding ging mir so auf den Sack!!:c 
Seit dem geht es mir besser!!

2. Ich bin doch Silvester schon wieder zu Hause, egal ob es schneit, 
wegen der vielen Dorschfilets (siehe oben). :q 

Also unseren gemeinsamen Umtrunk müssen wir wohl verschieben.#q 

Egal, irgendwann klappt das noch.


Ich grüße euch.


----------



## goeddoek (21. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Langeland zwischen den Jahren?*

Natürlich, natürlich - wo war ich wieder mit meinen Gedanken ? Auf LL womöglich |kopfkrat |supergri |supergri 

Eigentlich war Ha-Le gemeint. Man könnte sich ja evtl. einmal zusammentun zum #a und/oder #g je nach Wetter etc.


----------



## sitzangler (23. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Langeland zwischen den Jahren?*

Moin Langelandfreaks,

ich wünsche allen aus diesem Fred und natürlich auch allen anderen hier im Board ein gesegnetes Weihnachtsfest und einen guten Rutsch nach 2006.
Murmeli lass noch ein paar Dorsche übrig, dauert zwar noch etwas bis ich die Insel wiedersehe, aber man weiß ja nie.
Ich werde das Jahr schön mit Arbeit ausklingen lassen, bis zum 29.12. früh noch Nachtschicht, dafür aber wenigstens zum Jahreswechsel zu Hause.

Man sieht sich auf Langeland

                                                   der sitzangler#:


----------



## addy123 (24. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Langeland zwischen den Jahren?*

Hey ALL!
Von mir auch ein schönes Fest und nen guten fischreischen RUTSCH!!!#6


----------



## murmeli1965 (24. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Langeland zwischen den Jahren?*

Hallo Rudi, 
ich danke dir für die tollen Brandungstipps,
das muß ja was werden bei uns zwischen den Jahren.

@all
Euch allen wünsche ich ein paar geruhsame Tage 
und erholt euch gut - damit ihr nächstes Jahr genug Kraft
für die Platten und die Dorsche habt.:m 

So long Leute, Bericht von LL folgt.

Gruß Oldi + Kroeti1977


----------



## murmeli1965 (26. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Langeland zwischen den Jahren?*

Aach Bullshit,
habe gerade mit Torben Hansen gemailt,
er meint mit Bootsangeln wird das nix, Windstärke 5-7 aus NO.:v 
Und das die ganze Woche.
Das heißt, ich muß mir Rudi's Hinweise sehr zu Herzen nehmen
und Brandungsangeln fabrizieren.
So muß man das wohl nennen als Amateur.
Vielleicht entwickeln wir uns aber zu Dorsch - Animateuren, mal sehen.#6 
Wir hoffen das Beste.

*Hauptsache Spaß.:q :q :q *

Gruß Oldi


----------



## addy123 (26. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Langeland zwischen den Jahren?*

Hallo Murmeli!
Nun da Ihr bald los fahrt, wünsche ich Euch erstmal eine gute Reise!
Hat es doch noch im Rhein-Main-Gebiet und im Rheingau geschneit.#q 
Fahrt bitte vorsichtig!!!
Auch am Strand werdet Ihr Euren Dorsch u.a. fangen!:m 
Sollte der Wind aus Nord / Nord-Ost noch etwas weniger werden, könnt Ihr ja tageweise ein Bootche mieten. 
Auf jeden Fall ist die Windrichtung gut für die Ausfahrt in Bagenkop.

Der Spass in der Truppe wird auf jeden Fall dominieren!!!:q


----------



## murmeli1965 (26. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Langeland zwischen den Jahren?*

Hi Addy,
da wir das alles in erster Linie wegen Spaß machen,
ist das alles nicht so schlimm.
Wir fahren jetzt jedenfalls los im Schneetreiben.

Tschüüs


----------



## addy123 (27. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Langeland zwischen den Jahren?*

So wie ich gehört habe, ist die Truppe gut in LL angekommen!:m 
Nun warten wir mal die Rückkehr ab!#6


----------



## goeddoek (27. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Langeland zwischen den Jahren?*

Pssst - Addy   Am 31ten geht's auch los |wavey:


----------



## renken.chris (28. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Langeland zwischen den Jahren?*



			
				Rumpelrudi schrieb:
			
		

> Der arme @murmeli bekommt es knüppeldicke Bei dem Wetter hätte ich ihm lieber Fundstellen für Feuerholz nennen sollen:m



Laut wetterbericht sollte er sich warm anziehen, armer kerl :g
Nene so ein wetter ist nichts zum angeln.

Man kann nur hoffen das zumindest die fänge besser sind als das wetter!


----------



## goeddoek (28. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Langeland zwischen den Jahren?*

Moin Rudi #h 

Danke für den Tipp #6 

Tja - ich drück Murmeli auch die Daumen. Im Moment ist das Wetter ja nicht so toll:c :c 

Sieht ja zumindest so aus, als müsste er Silvester nicht da verbringen.


----------



## addy123 (30. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Langeland zwischen den Jahren?*

@Rumpelrudi
HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!|birthday: |laola:


----------



## renken.chris (30. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Langeland zwischen den Jahren?*

Jou der Rumpelrudi hat einen "runden"! 

Alles gute zum Geburtstag, viele dicke Fische und vor allem Gesundheit wünsche ich Dir!|schild-g


----------



## Rumpelrudi (30. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Langeland zwischen den Jahren?*

|rotwerden Vielen herzlichen Dank für die Geburtstagsgrüße und Wünsche.

Ich fühle mich furchtbar alt, nach einem halben Jahrhundert.
Falle deswegen aber nicht in Depressionen, denn es gibt noch viel zu sehen und vor allem zu erkennen.

Neue Kumpels:m gehören dazu.

Boah, bin ich gerührt|supergri

Sag mal @Addy, bist Du der einzigste Nichtsteinbock in dieser Runde ? Steinbock mit Jungfrau soll aber eine sehr gute Konstellation sein#6


----------



## addy123 (30. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Langeland zwischen den Jahren?*

Ja, nach etlichen Anläufen bin ich nun schon seit 10 Jahren bei einer Löwin gelandet. Und für mich die beste Wahl meines Lebens!!!:m 

Außerdem will ich ja nicht unbedingt um die Weihnachtszeit / Silvesterzeit Geburtstag haben! Da kommt man ja nicht aus dem Feiern heraus! Und der Rest des Jahres??? 

Saure Gurken - Zeit???

Ne Späsle. Gibt ja übers Jahr noch andere Möglichkeiten zum Feiern!:m 

Wo wird denn unser Murmeli (fest) stecken???
SH hat wohl auch ganz schön Schnee. Bei uns ist eine herrliche Schneedecke und es sieht nach einem weißen Silvester aus. Freu und wie romantisch.

Die Zeit die Mega-Dorsche einzufrieren bekommt Murmeli nach der Heimkehr noch von mir, obwohl er sie auch im Freien liegen lassen könnte:
ALS ERSTES WILL ICH EINEN BERICHT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## murmeli1965 (31. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Langeland zwischen den Jahren?*

Hallo alle miteinander.

Rudi, ich wünsche dir nachträglich alles Gute zum "Runden",
mögen deine Wünsche in Erfüllung gehen.#6 
Du weißt ja, man ist so alt wie man sich fühlt.:m 
Deine Angelstellen - Tipps haben uns leider nix gebracht.
Bei der Windrichtung und - stärke (5-7)hat es uns 
vom Winde verweht an der Ostküste 
(wir sind ja nur Amateure aber die Profis waren auch alle im Westen).#q :c 

Genauer Bericht mit Bildern folgt noch, muß nach Silvester auf Lehrgang.
Wird bestimmt erst nächstes Wochenende etwas.
Aber soviel sei gesagt, wir hatten viel Spaß und Schnee.
Habe meinen ersten Brandungsdorsch im Leben erlegt|supergri und meinen
ersten Plattfisch,:q und das alles im dicksten Schneetreiben.|gr: 

Georg wird auch viel Spaß haben wenn das so weiter geht mit dem Schnee.
Wir hatten 30cm und Schneewehen bis 1m.|rolleyes 

So, ich wünsche euch erstmal einen guten Anfang für das neue Jahr
und melde mich irgendwann wieder.

Gruß Oldi + Kroeti1977


----------



## Rumpelrudi (1. Januar 2006)

*AW: Langeland zwischen den Jahren?*

@murmeli
Danke Dir auch für die Wünsche:m
Die am härtesten erkämpften Fische schmecken am Besten.
Meinen Glückwunsch zu den ersten Brandungserfolgen. Die Menge ist nicht entscheidend, um zu verstehen, was das Brandungsangeln so besondes macht#6.
Auch für @goeddoek ist der Wechsel der Windrichtung nicht gerade aufbauend. Bei S - SW steht die Brandung voll auf den Mefostränden. Bleibt ihm aber noch Ristinge Hale.


----------



## Dorsch-Tom (1. Januar 2006)

*AW: Langeland zwischen den Jahren?*

Hallo Rudi!
Nachträglich alles Gute zum Wiegenfeste!|rolleyes 
Hab leider mehrere Tage nicht online sein können!
Ich wünsche alles ein gutes neues 2006!|bla: |bla: |bla: 

Gruß
Tom


----------



## addy123 (6. Januar 2006)

*Murmeli's Bilder*

Hey Leute!
Murmeli hat mir gerade ein paar schöne Bilder gemailt. 
Diese habe ich mal auf nen Server geladen und stelle Sie hier kommentarlos ein.
Vielleicht will Murmeli noch was Dazu sagen!?


----------



## Dorsch-Tom (6. Januar 2006)

*AW: Langeland zwischen den Jahren?*

Richtige Männer! Wahre Helden!|rolleyes |rolleyes |rolleyes 
Ich krieg beim Betrachten schon kalte Füße!|supergri 

So was nennt man Hardcore-Fischen! #r #r 
´
Hatte mich schon gewundert, daß man nix mehr hörte. Rechnete mit erfroren!|rolleyes 

Nochmals meine tiefste Bewunderung!#g 
Gruß
Tom


----------



## murmeli1965 (6. Januar 2006)

*AW: Langeland zwischen den Jahren?*

Der Addy wieder, sauschnell wie immer!#d 
Eigentlich wollte ich in Ruhe noch einen Text dichten 
und dazu ein paar Bilder einwerfen.
Aber da bin ich wohl ein bischen langsam gewesen.#t 
Vielleicht liegt es auch daran, daß Addy im Dienst so viel
Langeweile hat, da kann er das ja nebenbei machen.|supergri 


Text folgt in der nächsten Stunde, Addy hat ja noch Bilder.

Gruß Oldi


----------



## murmeli1965 (6. Januar 2006)

*AW: Langeland zwischen den Jahren?*

Nach langer Ankündigung im Board und vielen Fragen meinerseits war es endlich soweit.
*Abfahrt nach Langeland am 27.12.2005 um 00.15 Uhr.*
Vier Stunden vorher sagte uns Torben Hansen, unser Vermieter,
daß wir nicht vom Boot aus angeln könnten sondern nur vom Strand, "viel zu windig alle Tage, 5 - 7 aus NO".
Also Thule umgepackt und Brandungszeug und schwere Karpfenruten eingepackt, 
Rod Pods mußten auch noch mit.
Noch eine Stunde geschlummert und Nick (Kroeti1977) kam zu mir.
Nochmal emails und Anglerboard gelesen, Torben sagte uns, 
daß er uns ein neues Haus suchen müsse wegen der Hunde 
(da hat er wohl was vertüdelt), dann ging es endlich ab.|supergri 
*Dickes Schneetreiben.*
Einen Ort weiter haben wir noch einen Arbeitskollegen von mir abgeholt und
sind dort am Einkaufszentrum Gassi gegangen (nochmal deutsche Hasen jagen).
*Dickes Schneetreiben* bis Kassel, dann eine Stunde ohne, dann wieder Schneetreiben bis Svendborg.#d 
Ankunft in Spodsbjerg nach 894 km um 9.00 morgens (unterstes Bild Hafen Spodsbjerg), saukalt, Windstärke ca. 3 -4 , Sonne und 5cm Schnee.
Weiter zu Torben nach Tryggelev und angemeldet. 
Torben erzählte uns er habe schon mal unser Häuschen in Fredmose angewärmt. 
Also Haus besetzt und während dem Auspacken erst mal einen getrunken (trotz anheizen von Torben hatten wir nur 5 Grad in der Hütte). Nach dem Zweiten wurde uns schon wärmer.|rolleyes 
Da die Sonne so schön schien und recht schwacher Wind blies, 
haben wir bei Torben hoffnungsvoll für den nächsten Tag ein Boot bestellt.
Dann wurden die Spinnruten und Pilkruten einsatzbereit gemacht.
Nachdem wir alles gerichtet hatten fuhren wir nach Gulstav um uns einen
Angelplatz zum abendlichen Brandungsangeln anzuschauen.
Dort blies der Wind irgendwie schon kräftiger als am Haus.
Da fielen uns doch glatt die Ohren ab.
Jedenfalls haben wir uns einen Platz 200m links vom Parkplatz ausgesucht.
Bei Torben gab es Seeringler und Knicklichter und wieder zurück 
in der Hütte haben wir einen kleinen Snack zu uns genommen. 
Um 16.00 Uhr ging es zu unserem Angelplatz.
Rod Pods aufgebaut und Brandungsruten montiert, der Wind blies ungefähr mit Stärke 7, -2 Grad und die Brandung war so laut, daß wir uns nur durch Brüllen verständigen konnten.
Das war ja nun unser erstes Brandungsangeln des Lebens und wir hatten uns das irgendwie gemütlicher vorgestellt.
Unsere Schirme haben wir an den Taschen festgebunden, nachdem sie zweimal weggeflogen sind.
Unsere Bleie lagen auch ständig woanders als wir sie hin haben wollten.
Der Wind kam von vorne links, der Schnee, welcher dann vom Himmel fiel, auch.
Unsere RodPods sind zu Hause klasse, hier waren sie ziemlich unbrauchbar.
Nach 3 Stunden hatten wir so die Schnauze voll und kalte Hände, daß wir den Rückzug antraten. 
*Gefangen haben wir natürlich nix.*;+ 
Das Wetter und die Fische hatten für diesen Tag gewonnen.
Am Abend gab es Steaks mit Bratkartoffel und Speck 
und als Nachtisch Flensburger und Karten spielen.|supergri 

So, das war unser erster Tag auf LL.
Muß jetzt mal Pause machen.

Gruß von Oldi und Kroeti1977


----------



## Rausreißer (6. Januar 2006)

*AW: Langeland zwischen den Jahren?*

Schöne Geschichte,#6 
Und schöne Bilder. Danke dafür :m 

Tja, was für Männer. So muß das sein. 

Gernot #h


----------



## Rumpelrudi (6. Januar 2006)

*AW: Langeland zwischen den Jahren?*

Ein schöner Bericht, @murmeli.
Mir juckt es in den Armen, denn das ist Brandungsangeln wie ich es liebe, obwohl die Schneeflocken am nervigsten sind.
Schöne Bilder sind es trotz des Wetters geworden. Überhaupt nicht verzittert.|supergri

Ihr habt es auch gleich richtig gemacht und sofort die Akklimatisierung gesucht. Wenn man erst in der Hütte zum Sitzen kommt, ist es schwierig, den inneren Schweinehund zu überwinden.

Dass ihr wenig gefangen habt, lag nicht an Euch. Die Kante ist dort bei 90m und bei dem Wetter schwer zu erreichen.#c


Danke an Thomas, für die nachträglichen Glückwünsche#h


----------



## murmeli1965 (6. Januar 2006)

*AW: Langeland zwischen den Jahren?*

2ter Tag auf Langeland, Mittwoch 28.12.2005.

Da ich der Älteste in der Mannschaft bin habe ich mir als Erster das Bett
zu Gemüte geführt, ca. 00.30 Uhr.
Die jungen Hüpfer (29 + 39) haben noch gequasselt bis 04.00 Uhr und sind dann auch in die Koje.
Allgemeines Aufstehen gegen 09.00 Uhr, Fenster beschlagen, 
draußen vor dem Haus leichter Wind und 10 cm Neuschnee.#6 
Aber wir hatten ja ein Boot bestellt, also rein in die Klamotten und schnell Frühstück machen. 
(Zum Angeln zwei Thermoskannen Tee mit Rum.)
Lecker Rührei mit Speck.
Als wir so bei dem Frühstück sitzen klingelt das Handy von Peter (Kollege).
Torben fragt, ob es bei uns auch so schlimm aussieht wie in Bagenkop.
Er meint, "das Boot muß ausfallen, zu viel Wind".
Ich halte die Nase aus der Terassentür, fast windstill!?!
Naja, vielleicht hat er ja Angst um sein Boot, wir sind ja Anfänger - denken wir jedenfalls.#q 
Also neuen Tagesplan entworfen: Nach dem Frühstück nach Humble, lecker Marmelade kaufen, dann weiter nach Spodsbjerg zu Thomas ins Angelcentrum, der ist ja auch ein Hesse.
Gedacht, getan.
Nach 600m kam uns ein Mann zu Fuß entgegen und fuchtelt mit den Armen.
Nach kurzem Schwatz wußten wir, daß wegen Schneewehen kein Durchkommen ist und er seinen Wagen festgefahren hat. Hatte Torben wohl doch Recht!!
Diese Szenerie wollten wir uns von Nahem anschauen.
Nochmal 700m weiter standen etliche Autos und Passanten im Schnee rum und warteten auf ein Räumfahrzeug.
Ich habe erst mal die Hunde im Schnee spielen lassen und habe ein paar Bilder gemacht. Dann ging es zurück zur Hütte. Vorsichtshalber haben wir schon mal unser Angelzeug für den Abend eingepackt.|rolleyes 
Nach einer Stunde war die Straße geräumt und wir konnten nach Humble und weiter nach Spodsbjerg.
Im Angelgeschäft ein paar laienmäßige Fragen gestellt und ein bischen Kleinzeug gekauft. Kroeti hat sich einen Ultimate Floating zugelegt (der Jüngste hatte kein Feuer mehr, Frierhutzel) und ich mir mal ein Brandungsdreibein gegönnt. Wattis mussten auch noch mit, Seeringler hatten wir noch genug.
Thomas meinte, wir sollten es abends in Ristinge oder Vesteregn probieren.
Also wollten wir uns die Plätze bei Tageslicht betrachten.
Ristinge hat uns sehr gut gefallen aber Kroeti wollte noch nach Vesteregn schauen, 
könte ja noch besser sein.#d 
Also durch Schneewehen und zugeschneite Landschaften Richtung Vesteregn.
Zweimal verfahren, und als wir langsam Richtung Meer kamen hatten die Räumfahrzeuge wohl keine Lust mehr die Straßen frei zu machen!?#q 
800m laufen mit Sack und Pack durch hohen Schnee (20cm) wollten wir auch nicht.
Also zurück nach Ristinge, es dämmerte bereits.
Wie immer waren wir zu spät, ich hasse es, im Dunkeln aufzubauen.:c 
17.00 Uhr fertig aufgebaut, Dreibein steht klasse.
Rückenwind, Rückendeckung, 10cm - Wellen, Herz was willst du mehr?
Nicht so ungemütlich wie am Vorabend.
17.30 Uhr erster Biss und erster Dorsch, 52cm.
Mann haben wir uns gefreut, wir dachten ja, wir fangen nix.
17.50 zweiter Dorsch 38cm, schwimmt wieder.
18.00, Kroeti fängt seinen ersten Dorsch mit 30cm, trotzdem gefreut.
18.30 haben wir uns Gedanken gemacht, ob wir unser Abendessen für den nächsten Tag zusammen bekommen.
19.00 Uhr einen 42er Dorsch gelandet, sicherheitshalber verhaftet.
19.30 noch einen 50er und wir waren glücklich. Jetzt konnten wir auch zusammenpacken, nicht mehr als man zum Leben brauch.
Inzwischen waren wieder 5cm Neuschnee gefallen.
Durch Schneewehen nach Hause gekämpft.
21.00 Uhr gut angekommen. Peter und Kroeti haben Spaghetti und Hackfleischsoße gemacht und ich habe die Dorsche filiert, Hundis haben sofort gepennt, die waren platt vom Toben im Schnee und Wasser.
23.00 Uhr gegessen und anschließend Nachtisch, Flens und Karten.
02.00 Uhr Heia gemacht.
Toller Tag.

Das war unser 2. Tag.

Der Rest kommt morgen. Hey Addy, flechte mal ein paar Bilder ein.

Gruß Oldi


----------



## addy123 (6. Januar 2006)

*AW: Langeland zwischen den Jahren?*

:#2: DIE JUNGS SIND DIE ABSOLUTE HÄRTE!!!!#r
NIX WEICHEI-ANGLER!|stolz: 
​Die nächsten Bilder schieß ich bald nach!​


----------



## addy123 (7. Januar 2006)

*Murmelis Bilder Teil II*

So die Bilder sind hochgeladen!
Deine Hundis finde ich absolut SUPPI!:m 
Übrigends, mein Job ist der pure Streß, kann nur in meinen unregelmäßigen Pausen ins AB reinschauen! Ansonsten Wartung und Beseitigung von Störungen!!!:g


----------



## addy123 (7. Januar 2006)

*Murmelis Bilder Teil III*

Es ist eine Qual mit meinem ISDN-Anschluß!#q


----------



## Rumpelrudi (7. Januar 2006)

*AW: Langeland zwischen den Jahren?*

Super, ihr Drei#r
Jetzt hast Du mir etwas vorraus, denn am Ristinge Strand habe ich noch nie einen anständigen Dorsch gefangen|peinlich

Wirklich Klasse und das bei dem hüfttiefen Wasser dort. Jetzt muß ich wirklich über meine Dorschanschauung nachdenken|supergri

Spitze auch das Foto mit den beiden Wärmflaschen:g


----------



## sitzangler (7. Januar 2006)

*AW: Langeland zwischen den Jahren?*

Einfach nur geil #r #r , das muss ich mir irgendwann auch mal antun.


                                             sitzangler#:


----------



## murmeli1965 (7. Januar 2006)

*AW: Langeland zwischen den Jahren?*

Moin moin,
ich sage es ja immer wieder:
*Man muß nur richtig bekloppt sein, nicht immer auf andere hören*
*und die richtigen Leute zusammen bringen.*
*Dann klappt einfach alles und mit viel Spaß!!|supergri :m *

Die Jungs schwärmen jetzt nur noch von LL und wollen 
auf jeden Fall wieder hin.
Bericht vom dritten Tag folgt natürlich auch noch.

Grüßken von Oldi


----------



## addy123 (8. Januar 2006)

*AW: Langeland zwischen den Jahren?*

Hurra!!!|laola: 

Murmelis Hunde, Murmeli und ich fahren gemeinsam nach Langeland!!! |supergri 
Habe heute auf Grund von Murmelis Angebot meine Buchung für die letzte Septemberwoche abgesagt und bin nun bei Murmeli und seinen Hunden dabei.
Muß noch meinen zweiten Counter umstellen.

TIPP FÜR ALLE, SEHT ZU, DASS IHR VOR UNS OBEN SEID, SONST GIBT ES KEINEN DORSCH MEHR UND IHR MÜSST :v !!! 

PS: Hatte ich ganz vergessen#c , unsere Frauen kommen auch mit|krach: !
Hauptsache, die lesen dies nicht, sonst|splat2:


----------



## murmeli1965 (9. Januar 2006)

*AW: Langeland zwischen den Jahren?*

Meine hats eben gelesen, zieh dich warm an!!:q 
Du weißt ja, jetzt nur noch Etagenbett!!#6 

Gruß Oldi + Moni


----------



## murmeli1965 (9. Januar 2006)

*AW: Langeland zwischen den Jahren?*

So, 
ich muß jetzt noch unseren dritten und letzten Tag zum Besten geben, habe ich ja versprochen.|kopfkrat 
Donnerstag, 29.12.2006, 9.30 Uhr aufstehen.
Aber erst noch mit den Hundis gekuschelt, war ja sonst keiner bereit dazu.|kopfkrat 
Nach kräftigem Früstück und kräftigem Schneefall 
haben wir mal einen Rundgang im Feriengebiet Fredmose gemacht.
Die kleine Slipanlage hat uns sehr gut als Angelplatz für den Abend gefallen,
inzwischen hatten wir Wind aus Nord, Stärke 5.
Anschließend wieder nach Spodsbjerg Wattis kaufen.
Peter hat sich nun auch einen Ultimate Floater zugelegt (dem war jetzt nachts auch kalt) und ich noch ein Dreibein für Kroeti, das Ding brauche ich eh im Mai für meinen Vater.
Diese Mal waren wir noch im Hellen fertig mit aufbauen. 
Schon fing es an zu schneien und hörte erst am nächsten Morgen wieder auf!
Alle 20 min. waren die Ruten und Rollen dick eingeschneit.
Aber wir fingen unsere ersten Plattis unseres Lebens und 6 Dorsche, leider untervierzig.
Die Platten haben wir abends filiert wie bei den "Meeresanglern Schwerin" beschrieben und eingefroren, irgendetwas mußten wir ja unseren Frauen vorzeigen können wenn wir nach Hause kommen.:q
Dann gab es Dorschfilet in Kokos-Curry-Soße mit Basmati-Reis.
Absolut Weltklasse dieses Rezept. Immerhin von einem LL-Angler hier im Board.:m 
Nach dem Essen und dem Reste-Trinken #g haben wir schon mal ein paar Sachen zusammen gepackt, dadurch konnten wir am nächsten Morgen länger schlafen.|schlaf: 
Dann wurde der Rest im Auto verstaut und ein kleiner Hausputz veranstaltet.
10.00 Uhr Abnahme und kleiner Klönschnack mit Torben und 11.00 Uhr ging es Richtung Heimat.
Gute Ankunft um 19.30 Uhr zu Hause wo die restlichen 3 Flens vernichtet wurden.
*Fazit von allen: Megageile Aktion mit Wiederholungs- und Erholungswert.#6 #6 #6 *
*Das machen wir wieder!!*

Gruß von Oldi, Kroeti(momentan ohne Internet) und Peter


----------



## goeddoek (12. Januar 2006)

*AW: Langeland zwischen den Jahren?*

Toller Bericht, Murmeli #6 

Langeland ist schon gut, oder? Freut mich, daß Ihr trotz des Schneetreibens viel Spaß hattet.Jetzt bist Du doch "infiziert"  Haben den Schnee im Anschluss auch noch geniessen dürfen.
Temperaturen erlaubten leider kein "Bellyboaten", war aber trotzdem erfolgreich  

Bericht folgt noch.......


----------



## murmeli1965 (12. Januar 2006)

*AW: Langeland zwischen den Jahren?*

Schön dass du wieder gesund da bist.
Infiziert sind wir jetzt alle drei.
Und jetzt warten wir auf deinen Schnee- und Sturmbericht.|supergri 


Gruß Oldi


----------



## Rumpelrudi (12. Januar 2006)

*AW: Langeland zwischen den Jahren?*

Jetzt sind alle wieder on Board.#h
Muß ich jetzt im Mai als Ausrede herhalten, um @murmelis neue Infektion zu verharmlosen ? Ohne Begleitung habe ich alleine Angst am Wasser
Stell Dir vor, Oldi, dass Du dann völlig ohne Schnee angeln mußt. Ist das nicht furchtbar ?

Jetzt bin ich gespannt, was @goeddoek so aus dem Wasser gezogen hat. Wir wissen ja, dass der erste Fisch des Jahres weitere von dieser Art folgen lässt.


----------



## addy123 (13. Januar 2006)

*AW: Langeland zwischen den Jahren?*

@goeddoek
Ei ich platze bald!!!#q 

WO BLEIBT DER BERICHT???#c 

Über 24 Stunden lässt Du uns schon zabbeln!!!

Der Bericht muss aber ganz besonders gut dafür werden, mit Megafisch, -bildern usw. |supergri​


----------



## murmeli1965 (15. Januar 2006)

*AW: Langeland zwischen den Jahren?*

Der Georg lässt sich aber ganz schön viel Zeit!!!

Der muß sich bestimmt erstmal vom vielen drillen erholen.:m 


In Erwartung Oldi


----------



## goeddoek (15. Januar 2006)

*AW: Langeland zwischen den Jahren?*



			
				murmeli1965 schrieb:
			
		

> Der Georg lässt sich aber ganz schön viel Zeit!!!
> 
> Der muß sich bestimmt erstmal vom vielen drillen erholen.:m
> 
> ...




Stimmt, Oldi #h 

Aber hier wirst Du fündig |supergri


----------



## addy123 (15. Januar 2006)

*AW: Langeland zwischen den Jahren?*



			
				goeddoek schrieb:
			
		

> Stimmt, Oldi #h
> 
> Aber hier wirst Du fündig |supergri


 
Ei Georg!#d 
Ich will ja nicht NERVEN,#d #d #d 
aber wo bleibt der Bericht, wenigstens ein Häbchen!!!:r 

Gabs nune Fische oder nich???:c


----------



## goeddoek (16. Januar 2006)

*AW: Langeland zwischen den Jahren?*



			
				goeddoek schrieb:
			
		

> Stimmt, Oldi #h
> 
> Aber hier wirst Du fündig |supergri




Uuuups - da fehlt doch was #d 

Der Link sollte noch rein :q 

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=1010164#post1010164


----------



## gerd4811 (16. Januar 2006)

*AW: Langeland zwischen den Jahren?*

Ich möchte mich bei den Langeland-Infizierten anmelden bzw. vorstellen.

Ich bin 57 Jahre, wohne in Bayern, zwischen Hof und Regensburg , direkt an der Naab, angel dort hauptsächlich auf Zander und Waller, *denke jedoch* *meistens an Langeland*.

Das erstemal war ich 1987 beim Angeln in Bagenkop und bin von dort mit einen Kutter rausgefahren.

1988 war ich in Bukkemose beim Erling Olssen (er wurde später erschossen). Leider hatte er nur kleine Boote und das Angeln war nur im Sitzen möglich. Das war nicht meine Vorstellung.

Seit 1989 bin ich mindestens 1 mal , meistens jedoch nocheinmal im Herbst, in Lohals. Von Lohals geht es dann meistens zur großen Brücke (Nyborg-Korsör),
nach Omö oder Agersö. Je nach Windstärke und Richtung.

Mit einem Limbo-Boot und einem 60 PS Außenborder geht es verhältnismäßig schnell. Die Anzahl der Fische und die Größe sind gut.

Bin auch vom 20.05.2006 bis 27.05.2006 wieder in Lohals und möchte im Herbst, Zeitraum Mitte September bis Mitte Oktober ( aber nur eine Woche)
nach Bagenkop fahren. 

Habe dort aber keinerlei Erfahrung. Sollte sich in diesem Zeitraum  ein Infizierter aufhalten, würde ich mich gerne anschließen . Auch würde ich mich freuen, wenn ich  kontaktfreudige Boardies persönlich kennenlerne. 

Wer hat Erfahrung mit dem Angelgeschäft in Bagenkop (Fiskebutik Bagenkop)
bezüglich Boote und Häuser?


----------



## Norge-Träumer (17. Januar 2006)

*AW: Langeland zwischen den Jahren?*

Hallo
bin im Jahr immer 2 mal in Bagenkop, habe auch schon bei der Fiskebutik gebucht ansonsten immer bei torben hansen www.thf.dk , bei Torben bin ich eigentlich zufriedener. Du kannst selbst die boote tanken kannst auch bei Dunkelheit noch reinkommen usw. da ist Jürgen von der Fiskebutik ziemlich pingelig obwohl wir alle Sicherheitsmittel dabei hatten.
Seekarten usw. Gps-Daten Wracks kann ich dir mal per Mail schicken, bei Torben würde ich ein Haus in Bagenkop direkt nehmen schneller am Fisch und boot kann ich den Dieselkutter oder das neue Aluboot ( Rakete ) empfehlen.
Ich fahre am 31.3.06-8.4.06 wieder und dann nochmal Aug./sept termin steht noch nicht machen wir dort klar.
In Lohals waren wir einmal und nícht so zufrieden ( der weite weg zum fisch).

Gruß Uwe aus mannheim


----------



## addy123 (17. Januar 2006)

*AW: Langeland zwischen den Jahren?*

Hallo Gerd1148!
Herzlich wollkommen im AB!!!:m 
Und somit ist die AB-Gemeinschaft wieder um Einen gestiegen!!!

Natürlich sind wir Dir gerne behilflich, dass Deine LL-Sehnsucht noch grösser wird. 
Bei den verrücktesten LL-Angler bist Du hier sicher gelandet.
Einige feststehende Termine kannst Du hier schon rauslesen. 
Siehe Murmelis und meinen Counter, die laufen synchron.
Bei der Organisation sind wir dann gerne behilflich.

Tip, gebe hier in der SUCHE doch mal "Langeland" ein.
Dann haste für Tage zu tun mit lesen. Da wirfst Du jeden Bestseller in die Ecke und jeder Komik verblasst da. Hauptsache Dein Blutdruck hält es aus. 
Das ist Adrenalin pur.

Ich finde Torben Hansen als eine der besten Adressen. www.thf.dk 
Aber die anderen Anbieter sind auch nicht schlecht!?

Und nun viel Spass hier!!! 

@Rumpelrudi
Dein Picture...! Sieht gut aus!!!#6


----------



## goeddoek (17. Januar 2006)

*AW: Langeland zwischen den Jahren?*

Jepp Gerd #h 

|welcome: im AB. Ansonsten schliesse ich mich Addy an. Wenn Du hier nicht fündig wirst, wo dann ? #c :q


----------



## murmeli1965 (17. Januar 2006)

*AW: Langeland zwischen den Jahren?*

Servus Gerd,
auch ich heiße dich hier im Board willkommen.
Ich kann mich den Tipps von Addy nur anschließen.
Ferienhäuser kannst du aber auch bei novasol buchen,
sind meistens von der Ausstattung besser.
Je nach Ansprüchen die man stellt.
Will man nur angeln und brauch keine Sauna, 
dann bist du bei Torben Hansen gut aufgehoben.
Stefan von Osterskov 2000 soll auch nicht schlecht sein, 
ist bei Bukkemose.

So long, Oldi


----------



## Dieter1944 (17. Januar 2006)

*AW: Langeland zwischen den Jahren?*

Hallo Addy, hallo Dirk (Oldi),

Menschenkinders jetzt wollte ich nur mal schnell reinschauen und sitze eine komplette Stunde hier und bin am Lesen#h.
Also Langeland soooo habe ich auch noch nicht gesehen. Einfach Klasse! Ich gebe allerdings zu, mir als anerkanntes und bekennendes Weichei wäre es zu kalt gewesen.
Wir sind am 25. 12. bei noch gutem Wetter nach Henne Strand mit Famile zum Entspannen gefahren, hatten allerdings auf der Rückfahrt auch Schnee, aber deutlich weniger.

Vielen Dank für die klasse Bilder und die Berichte. Die Hunde sind wirklich allererste Sahne. Denen macht das Wetter bestimmt nichts aus.

Tscha Addy, wenn ich das hier immer so lese, muss ich wohl doch mal wieder meine jährlichen Doppelfahrten nach Norge überdenken#t................

Einen schönen Gruß allen hier im Board,

Dieter


----------



## addy123 (17. Januar 2006)

*AW: Langeland zwischen den Jahren?*

@Dieter1944
Das wäre doch mal ne Maßnahme, wenn auch Du Dich versuchst im Herbst bei uns mit ranzuhängen!?
Ich weiß ja nicht, wie fest Deine Norgeplanung und Dienstplan für 2006 ist. 
Ich selber plane Norge für 2007.
Wäre da natürlich auch mal über ein paar Profitipps von einem Norgespezi dankbar!


----------



## Rumpelrudi (17. Januar 2006)

*AW: Langeland zwischen den Jahren?*

@gerd4713
Willkommen im Board#h
Also ich distanziere mich von den Infizierten Bei mir ist es schon chronisch:g
War erst ein mal von Lohals aus los. Die Wege waren wirklich sehr weit, weil man erst um die Nordspitze herum musste.
Können uns mal auf einen Kaffee am Hafen von Spodsbjerg treffen. Liegt ja auf der Mitte.

@Dieter1944
Ich sage mir immer : Wenn ich Dorsche fangen will, fahre ich bestimmt nicht nach Norge. Bisher habe ich dort alle Dorsche schonend zurück gesetzt. Karmoy müßte doch schon sehr überlaufen sein|kopfkrat

Das Pic habe ich zur besseren Erkennung eingebracht:m


----------



## Dieter1944 (18. Januar 2006)

*AW: Langeland zwischen den Jahren?*

Hallo Addy,

so kommt man über Langeland auf Norwegen. Na ja, iost ja auch wurscht #h.
Schau mal hier:http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=62417.
Da wollen wir trotz allem wieder hin, wenn ihr euch am Fehmarnsund trefft.
Meine beiden Jungens haben sich auch frei machen klönnen und fahren auch mit. Das ist mir mehr wert, als alles andere.
Ich gehörte ja nicht zu den Großfischjägern. Mit machts auch so Spaß auf dem Wasser, auch wenn nur Makrelen da sind. Hoffentlich haben wir besseres Wetter, als letztes Jahr im Herbst.
Planung für nächstes Jahr steht im Herbst noch nicht genau fest, aber ich werde mich wohl nicht ausklinken können (und auch nicht wollen ).

Hallo Rudi

Wieso alle Dorsche wieder reingesetzt, magst du keine|rolleyes.
Wir fahren nach Kvavaläg. Was soll überlaufen sein? Gut, der Hausbesitzer hat dort 3 Häuser. Letztes Mal war das unmittelbare Nebenhaus auch besetzt. Macht doch nichts. Gab das eine oder andere Gespräch.
Aber du liebst es ja - wie ich auch las - einsam und allein im Haus **grins**. Nein, war nur ein Spaß, du erwartest ja Damenbesuch - **grins** war natürlich auch ein Spaß. Nein, wir fahren zu sechst in ein 10 Personen-Haus und werden vermutlich, wenn wir wieder wegen des Wetters nicht rausfahren können, einen Heringsboom erleben. Aber Norwegen ist einfach so schöööön, dass wir unsere Urlaubswoche auch urlaubsmäßig
 sehen.
Ich war ja auch schon viele Male auf Langeland und vorher am Vejle-Fjord. Aber Norge ist einfach auch landschaftlich ein Traum. Man möchte schon während der Hinfahrt zum Urlaubsort ständig anhalten und fortografieren.
Allein dieser Landschaftskontrast: Kristiansand auf die Fähre und Hirshals wieder raus. 
So, jetzt ist Schluß, sonst fliegt mein Beitrag raus wegen Themaverfehlung#6

Winke winke

Dieter


----------



## gerd4811 (18. Januar 2006)

*AW: Langeland zwischen den Jahren?*

Hallo Boardis!

möchte mich bei allen, die sich bereits gemeldet haben , recht herzlich bedanken und hoffe, dass wir uns irgendwann mal treffen. Im Voraus auch an diejenigen, die sich noch melden. War Überrascht, wie schnell das geht.

Werde mich demnächst bei Norge-Träumer per E-Mail melden und hoffe, dass wir zusammen im Herbst in Bagenkop zum Dorschangeln gehen können.


----------



## Rumpelrudi (18. Januar 2006)

*AW: Langeland zwischen den Jahren?*

Sicher mag ich Fisch in allen Variationen.
Wenn ich schon mal gen Polarkreis fahre, suche ich die Fische, die in unseren heimischen Gefilden nicht anzutreffen sind. Kapitale interessieren mich nicht, sind aber willkommener Beifang. Leng, Lumb, Breitflapp und Knurrhahn sind dann meine Zielfische. Natürlich auch meine hoch geschätzten Schollen.
Ich bin der Geniessertyp, der sich nicht vereinsamt fühlt und auch keine Berührungsängste hat. Ist mir also egal, ob ich allein auf einer Blumenwiese den Wolken nachschaue oder mit Gleichgesinnten. Urlaub und Entspannung muß sowieso jeder für sich allein finden. Vor Langeland wird momentan gut Fisch gefangen und wenn das vorbei ist, werde ich mich wieder in den Norden orientieren. Da macht die Kaffeezubereitung aus Gletscherwasser am Jotunheimen allein natürlich keinen Spass mehr.|supergri
Vor Langeland werde ich ohne Fischfinder und GPS - Daten meine Fische fangen. Bin ja drei Wochen oben und habe freie Auswahl.


----------



## Dieter1944 (19. Januar 2006)

*AW: Langeland zwischen den Jahren?*

Recht so Rudolf, recht so!|pftroest:#h#h

Lieben gruß Dieter


----------



## Fishaholic (19. Januar 2006)

*AW: Langeland zwischen den Jahren?*

Hallo!

Am 1.2. 17Uhr Abfahrt in Nürnberg nach Langeland!!!
Ich bin heiss ohne Ende, das wird mein erster Aufenthalt dort.
Welches Gerät fischt ihr dort?
Ich denke an meine SPRO Red Arc mit 35er Mono und 17er Fireline, 3m Balzer Speed Pilk bis 150g, und noch ne Ambassadeur 5601C4 mit etwas stärkerer Fireline.
Ich binde schon seit geraumer Zeit Vorfächer und Co fürs Jiggen und Pilken, möchte mich aber auch für Platte rüsten, sowohl Ufer als auch Boot.
Welche Montagen und Gerät benutzt ihr dafür?
Keine Bange auch die Mefo Sachen hab ich im Gepäck ;P
Danke

Steffen


----------



## Rumpelrudi (22. Januar 2006)

*AW: Langeland zwischen den Jahren?*

Habe von meinem Vermieter die Nachricht bekommen, dass mein Ferienhaus im Innern umgeräumt worden ist und nur noch drei Schlafzimmer für max. sieben Personen vorhanden sind. Kann innerhalb von 10 Tagen vom Mietvertrag zurücktreten.


Mache ich aber nicht



@Fishaholic

Also beim Kunstköderangeln ist es den Fischen wurscht, welche Angel Du gerade hast. Jeder sollte die benutzen, die er am besten händeln kann. Neue Ruten fangen immer schlechter, weil der Angler noch nicht mit der Aktion vertraut ist.
Versuche immer einige Meter monofile Schnur zum Pilker oder Twister zu haben. Dann sind in Bootsnähe weniger Ausschlitzer zu erwarten.


----------



## Fishaholic (23. Januar 2006)

*AW: Langeland zwischen den Jahren?*

Um das Kunstköderfischen mache ich mir inzwischen eigentlich weniger Gedanken, da bin ich gut gerüstet(hoffe ich). Ich frage michaber, ob ich auch vom Ufer aus mit meiner 3m Pilke (die habe ich mir nach einigen Probefischen etwas umgebaut und angepasst) Montagen für Platte weit genug heraus bekomme, bzw ob ich auf Langeland überhaupt weit auswerfen muss. Ich habe zwar etwas Kutter- und Waaterfahrung aber mit Brandungsfischen und Co hatte ich bisher noch nichts zu schaffen. 
Der Mono-Puffer ist bei mir schon fest eingeplant, trotzdem danke nochmal für den Tip.
MFG Steffen


----------



## Rumpelrudi (23. Januar 2006)

*AW: Langeland zwischen den Jahren?*

Sicherlich ist es möglich mit einer Surf-Pilke das Brandungsangeln zu testen. Ich meine jetzt, wenn kaum Brandung vorhanden ist und ein normaler Rutenhalter benutzt wird. Ansonsten hättest Du zu viel Schnur im Wasser, wogegen die Wellen schlagen und das Blei ins Kraut drücken. Der Rutenanfang sollte dann schon mindestens ein Meter über dem Strand sein. Die Wurfweiten liegen an der südlichen Ostküste zwischen 80 und 100m, was mit einer Pilke zu schaffen ist. Jedoch ist in 50-70m eine Krautbank. Schaue Dir tagsüber die Küste an, wo wenig Krautbänke vorhanden sind, denn hier und da sind Sandschneisen. Mit einer kurzen Rute bekommst Du die Dorsche nicht vom Grund hoch, denn die graben sich gerne ein und es wäre schade, wenn sie im Kraut stecken bleiben. Die 35er Schnur reicht aber aus.
Kannst auch zum Molenangeln nach Bagenkop.


----------



## Ptero (26. Januar 2006)

*AW: Langeland zwischen den Jahren?*

*Hallo Leute,*
Fahre im Juli 2 Wochen mit Familie, alles Angler, nach LL. Unser Quartier ist am Bukkemosestrand und haben gebucht über Haus und Boot DK. Wir sind alles Stipper, daher betreten wir so ziemlich Neuland. Ein paar mal mit dem Kutter, dass war alles.
Freue mich über jeden Tipp.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Ps. Hoffentlich ist bald Juli


----------



## murmeli1965 (27. Januar 2006)

*AW: Langeland zwischen den Jahren?*

Servus Ptero,
also wenn du diesen Trööt durchgelesen hast, 
dann biste schon ein ganzes Stück schlauer.
Benutze die Suchfunktion und gib Langeland ein,
dann haste eine Woche zu lesen.|supergri 

Gruß Oldi


----------



## Fishaholic (1. Februar 2006)

*AW: Langeland zwischen den Jahren?*

Noch paar Stunden, dann bin ich auf dem Weg nach LL. Das wird sich zeigen ob ich gut vorbereitet bin! 
Fürs Uferfischen auf Platte hab ich jetzt mal meine Heavy Feeder eingepackt, mit der sollte ich weit genug raus kommen!
Bis bald

MFG Steffen


----------



## addy123 (7. Februar 2006)

*AW: Langeland zwischen den Jahren?*



			
				Fishaholic schrieb:
			
		

> Noch paar Stunden, dann bin ich auf dem Weg nach LL. Das wird sich zeigen ob ich gut vorbereitet bin!
> Fürs Uferfischen auf Platte hab ich jetzt mal meine Heavy Feeder eingepackt, mit der sollte ich weit genug raus kommen!
> Bis bald
> 
> MFG Steffen


 
Gib mal Laut, wenn Du zurück bist!!!
Jetzt haste gelitten! 
Ohne Bericht mit Bildern kommst Du hier nicht mehr davon!:q |supergri


----------



## Fishaholic (8. Februar 2006)

*AW: Langeland zwischen den Jahren?*

|wavey:  Da isser wieder!  #h  

Vorweg muss ich sagen, dass ich vorerst keine Bilder liefern kann, da das Ladegerät meiner Cam aufgegeben hat. ABER meine Spezis hatten ja sogar ne Videokamera dabei. 

Abfahrt war ca 17Uhr in Nürnberg, irgendwann nach vielen KM und ner größeren Pause gings weiter ... über die Fehmarnsund Brücke und dann mit der Fähre nach Lolland und der nächsten Fähre nach Langeland. Umziehen, noch 2 Stunden herumschlagen und dann "stürmten" 10 Franken und 1 Schwabe die MS FIE.
Angefangen hat es bei mir eigentlich ganz gut, ein ca 5Pfünder hing am Schwarzen (Schwarzbarschgummi) Beifänger. Auch meine Spezis fingen einige Fische bis ca 6 Pfund, aber die Anzahl der Fische war gering und der Schnitt sehr (SEHR) klein. Es war sehr kalt, diesig und es gab kaum drift. 
Nach der Ersten Ausfahrt (alle waren stets gut gelaunt, eigentlich die ganze Tour über) haben wir erst mal das Quartier (Camping Langeland) bei John bezogen. Einfach, sauber, bequem und vorallem sehr gastfreundlich (von Lady Sophy mal abgesehen, wer sie kennt weiß welchen Kläffer ich meine)!
Der nächste Angeltag war änhlich dem Ersten, doch diesmal gings nach der Kuttertour noch auf Mefo, aber bis auf zwei Kontakte bei Klaus, war auch das nix. Der dritte und letzte Angeltag begrüßte und mit leichtem Zuckerguss über dem Land und gewechselter Windrichtung. Die kleine MS FIE (irgendwer nannte sie ungerechter Weise mal MiSt FIEh) hatte ganz schön zu kämpfen mit der aufgeschaukelten See:v , doch wir wurden im Laufe des Tages dafür mit Sonnenschein belohnt. Leider aber nicht mit Fischen (ich hatte nur 3 Winzlinge). Den größten Langeland Fisch hatte Olli, aber das war auch nur ein knapp 7 Pfünder.  Man muss halt Angeln gehen, wenn die Fische beissen und nicht wenn man Zeit hat.|uhoh:  Evtl lag es auch mit daran, dass der Kapitän Klaus fast nur Tiefen zwischen 25 und 45 Metern angefahren hat. Schade, aber egal, wir hatten unseren Spaß und ich werde bestimmt wieder einmal Langeland ansteuern. 
Irgendwann, |rolleyes nach dem ein oder anderen Bier kamen wir auf den Trichter uns für Sonntag noch bei Thomas in Heiligenhafen einzuladen. Er brachte uns mit seiner MS Einigkeit eigentlich immer zuverlässig Dorsch an den Haken. Dort fingen wir zwar noch weniger aber dafür bis 11 Pfund (natürlich wieder Olli, wer denn sonst) #q 
Tja und dann ging es nach Plünderung der Fischbuden wieder ca 700 KM Richtung Heimat. 
Alles über allem war es trotzdem eine Super Tour! Ich konnte (verglichen zu den anderen Ergebnisen) einigermasen erfolgreich meine neuen Köderkonstuktionen austesten und freue mich schon darauf, wenn ich spätestens wieder im Juni meine Köder in der Ostsee austeste.
Ich wünsche Euch mehr Erfolg und hoffentlich genauso viel Spaß bei Euren Angeltripps! 
MFG Steffen


----------



## addy123 (8. Februar 2006)

*AW: Langeland zwischen den Jahren?*

Schön, dass Du wieder heile zu Hause bist!#6 
Der Bericht ist auch Klasse!:m 

Aber, dass der Käptn Euch bei diesem Wetter ins Tiefe gefahren hat?;+ 

Da hätte ich es wohl eher im Flachen propiert, bis 8m.

Für die individuelle Platzwahl, ist dann ein Leihboot wohl besser?


----------



## Fishaholic (9. Februar 2006)

*AW: Langeland zwischen den Jahren?*

Tja manchmal ist man hinterher schlauer. Noch im Sommer hat Olli auf der MS FIE super gefangen. 
Wird Zeit, dass mein Bruder sich endlich sein eigenes Boot zulegt, dann bin ich Dauergast  davon kann man ausgehen!

Andere mit denen wir gesprochen hatten, haben im Flachen gefischt und sind auch ziemlich leer ausgegangen, naja so hat man wenigstens die Laichdorsche geschont. #t


----------



## addy123 (9. Februar 2006)

*AW: Langeland zwischen den Jahren?*



			
				Fishaholic schrieb:
			
		

> Tja manchmal ist man hinterher schlauer. Noch im Sommer hat Olli auf der MS FIE super gefangen.
> Wird Zeit, dass mein Bruder sich endlich sein eigenes Boot zulegt, dann bin ich Dauergast davon kann man ausgehen!
> 
> Andere mit denen wir gesprochen hatten, haben im Flachen gefischt und sind auch ziemlich leer ausgegangen, naja so hat man wenigstens die Laichdorsche geschont. #t


 
Ich ahne schon ... 
Wir haben ein einen neuen LL-Verrückten!:m


----------



## Ptero (11. Februar 2006)

*AW: Langeland zwischen den Jahren?*

@ fishaholic,

hallo Steffen, 
wir wollen Ende Juli nach LL. Habe natürlich die Route schon ausgeguckt. Warum seid ihr mit der Fähre rüber, geht das so viel schneller?? Mein Routenplaner sagt mir hinten rum, über die 45 und dann die 9. Das mag kilomtermässig etwas weiter sein, aber zeitmässig nimmt sich das nichts.
Hat jemand andere Erfahrungen? Wir haben gebucht bei Haus und Boot. Kennt die jemand? |kopfkrat

Fragen über Fragen, aber dafür gibts ja das Board.
An alle,die vor mir fahren, lasst mir noch einen drinn. 

mfg, Peter


----------



## Rumpelrudi (12. Februar 2006)

*AW: Langeland zwischen den Jahren?*

Fähre oder Strasse ist Ansichtssache. 
Teurer ist es mit der Fähre, aber sie hat den Vorteil, dass man stressfrei anreist, insbesondere bei mehreren Personen.
Ausserdem setzt der Erholungswert und die Erwartungsfreude sehr viel früher ein.
Auch von Vorteil bei schlechtem Wetter, wenn der Autofahrer an die Grenze seiner Konzentration angelangt und ein kleines Nickerchen machen möchte.
Bei Sonnenschein fahre ich lieber übers Festland, jedoch nicht bei Hitze. Dann ist der Drang nach einer frischen Briese doch größer.


----------



## Ptero (12. Februar 2006)

*AW: Langeland zwischen den Jahren?*

Hallo Rudi,

so ähnlich habe ich mir das gedacht. Werden wohl eine Tour über Festland und eine mit Fähre. mal sehen, was die Familie sagt. 
Hat einer Erfahrung mit dem Vermieter "Haus und Boot& Fish and Trips"?
Über Tipps in Bezug auf Bukkemose Strand bei Humble wäre ich super dankbar.
Na ja, bis dahin hört man noch voneinander,

Gruss, Peter


----------



## addy123 (14. Februar 2006)

*AW: Langeland zwischen den Jahren?*



			
				Ptero schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Rudi,
> 
> so ähnlich habe ich mir das gedacht. Werden wohl eine Tour über Festland und eine mit Fähre. mal sehen, was die Familie sagt.
> Hat einer Erfahrung mit dem Vermieter "Haus und Boot& Fish and Trips"?
> ...


 
Hallo Ptero!
Ich finde auf Südlangeland alle Boots- und Hausvermieter iO.
Bei Haus und Boot habe ich schon 2x das Boot gebucht. Leider auch jedesmal einen Motorausfall auf dem Wasser gehabt. Muss aber nichts heissen, die Boote sind OK. Morten Haen, der Besitzer, ist in jedemfall Hilfsbereit. Möge man mir verzeihen, falls ich den Namen falsch geschrieben habe.
Zum Thema Strandangeln, Bukkemose ist nicht so der Bringer. Da gibt es besser Strände. Les Dir mal diesen Trääähhd genau durch und achte vorallem auf Rudis Beiträge!!!#6 :m


----------



## Ptero (14. Februar 2006)

*AW: Langeland zwischen den Jahren?*

@addi123

Hey Addi,
das ist doch schon mal was. Das mit dem Motorschaden sehe ich nicht so eng, wenn ein Motor ein weg hat, dann erwische ich den. Garantiert wenn die ganze Familie mit im Boot hockt. |gr:.
Rudi seine Beiträge sind super, aber ich glaube, er ist so ein Hardcore Angler. Auch die Fotoserie von den Jungs ist super, doch meine Temperaturen liegen mehr im zweistelligen Bereich.|supergri. Pluss natürlich.
Meine Frau erwähnte zu den Fotos, ohh, die armen Hunde, bei der Kälte......
Na ja, wir fahren ja auch im Sommer ( hoffentlich sind die Nächte nicht so kühl ).
Wir sind in der Zeit vom 22.07 -05.08. da. Vieleicht sieht man sich auf LL.

vg. Peter #6


----------



## addy123 (14. Februar 2006)

*AW: Langeland zwischen den Jahren?*



			
				Ptero schrieb:
			
		

> @addi123
> 
> Hey Addi,
> das ist doch schon mal was. Das mit dem Motorschaden sehe ich nicht so eng, wenn ein Motor ein weg hat, dann erwische ich den. Garantiert wenn die ganze Familie mit im Boot hockt. |gr:.
> ...


 
Nein, mach Dir mal keine Sorgen wegen den Motoren. Einmal war glaubich die Neugier nach dem Spritstand bei strömenden Regen Schuld.
Wichtig, fülle jeden Tag unbedingt Sprit nach, auch wenn es nur ein paar Liter sind. Entlastend ist auf jeden Fall, wenn Du Dir einen leeren 20li Kanister mitnimmst. Fülle ihn in DK. Der Sprit ist nur ein paar Cent teurer. Kaufe Dir noch 2-Takt-Oel für *2-Takt-Bootsmotoren*! Mischungsverhältnis bei modernen Motoren 1:100, d. h. 100ml pro 10Li. In DK kostet der Liter Öl ca. 10,- Euro. Aber achte auf BOOTSMOTOREN. Das Öl ist anders, da AB Kaltläufer sind. Problemlos tanken kannst Du mit der EC-Karte in Humble an der Tanke des Einkaufscenter, auf der Hauptstr. abfahren nach Rechts Richtung Nyby/Ristinge. Die Tanksäulen "sprechen" DEUTSCH.


----------



## Dorsch-Tom (15. Februar 2006)

*AW: Langeland zwischen den Jahren?*

Hallo Peter!
Ich kann addy nur zustimmen, der Morten kümmert sich schon um seine Gäste. Wir hatten 2003 ein Boot bei Torben Hansen gemietet, aber leider war bei Ankunft der Motor defekt. Er besorgte uns dann eins von Morten. Leider war es ein Zweitakter der soff wie ein Loch! Bitte fragen ob die Boote jetzt Viertakter haben? Von Bagenkop um die Südspitze bis zum Leuchtturm und 20l waren weg!!! 
Die besten Erfahrungen bezüglich Bootszustand habe ich bei IBI Boote in Spodsbjerg gemacht. Aber leider weiß ich jetzt nicht mehr wo Du wohnst (Alzheimer.....|supergri ). 
Für weitere Infos stehe ich gerne zur Verfügung!
Ich bin leider erst Anfang September oben!
Gruß
Tom#h


----------



## Dorsch-Tom (15. Februar 2006)

*AW: Langeland zwischen den Jahren?*

Ja jetzt habe ich die Hälfte vergessen! Also ich bevorzuge den Seeweg (hört sich gut an)!
Da ja Urlaub angesagt ist ist zwei mal Schiff fahren schöner (auch für die Kids) als langweilige und zähe Autobahn. Von mir aus sind das ca. 150 km weiter (an für sich von jedem aus....?) und das zieht sich dann wie Fruchtgummi! Bei mir 760 km mit Schiff und entsprechend weiter. Ich meine ich hätte letztes Jahr für 2 Fähren inkl. Rückfahrt ca. 150.- Euronen bezahlt. Uber Fünen ist mir einfach zu weit!
Übrigens habe ich Rumpelrudi (sei gegrüßt..) letztes Jahr kennengelernt und muß Dir zustimmen. Er ist Angler vor dem Herrn! Ich glaube es gibt keinen Strand oder Untiefe wo er noch nicht war! Auf seine Tipps kannst Du Dich verlassen!
Bis dann!
Tom


----------



## Fishaholic (16. Februar 2006)

*AW: Langeland zwischen den Jahren?*

|wavey: Langeland hat mich voll erwischt, da habt ihr recht!
Aber die Ostsee hat es mir generell angetan. Mein Bruder ist bei der Marine und momentan auf See, wenn er zurück kommt, hab ich mich schon eingeladen 

Zum Thema Fähre kann ich Rudi nur zustimmen, möchte aber noch anmerken, dass wenn man über Puttgarden fährt, sollte man auf jeden Fall sich einen Platz auf der (kleinen) zweiten Fähre reservieren lassen, sonst drohen eventuell lange wartezeiten.

Ich hab auch noch unterschlagen, dass zwei sehr schöne Platte gefangen wurden. Die Bilder werde ich im Laufe der nächsten Woche liefern.

MFG Steffen


----------



## addy123 (18. Februar 2006)

*AW: Langeland zwischen den Jahren?*

Mann kann auch noch Osterkov2000 empfehlen. http://www.oesterskov.dk/tysk_forside.htm
Wie hier im Board schon mehrfach erwähnt, ist Stefan hilfreicher Segen. Der kennt sich voll aus und hält mit seinen Erfahrungen nicht hinter dem Berg. Außerdem haben die ein klasse Beton-Slippe.
Man sollte vielleicht drauf achten, einen Viertakter zu bekommen, den der Sprit ist ja eh schon teuer genug!#q 

Ich bevorzuge den Landweg. 980km:g .
Aber Dank Tempomat reist man da entspannter!#6 
Außerdem mit Boot hinten dran und zweimal Fähre, ich weiß nicht?
Da muss mann die Abfahrtzeiten beachten. Habe keinen Bock auf die Warterei oder ggf. Zuspätkommerei!!!


----------



## Rumpelrudi (18. Februar 2006)

*AW: Langeland zwischen den Jahren?*

Nicht nur, wenn ein Boot hinten anhängt#h

Ich hasse auch den Termindruck, denn Hektik gibbet jenuch im Leben.
Kleine Zwischenstops, verbunden mit einer Wanderung in der Lüneburger Heide oder einem sit in an der Flensburger Förde, obwohl der Vejle Fjord auch sehr einladend ist.
So klecker ich mich langsam nach Langeland.:g


----------



## Ptero (18. Februar 2006)

*AW: Langeland zwischen den Jahren?*

Hallo LL ers,
muss mich auch mal wieder melden. Das wichtigste vorab, 96 führt gegen Bayern 1:0  :m. Suuupergrins.

So schön das mit der Fähre ist, aber immer Angst das man sie bekommt. Wenn wir nach DK fahren, starte ich immer so, das ich gegen 7.00 durch den besch... Elbtunnel bin. Dann habe ich alle Zeit der Welt. Unterwegs Brötchen holen, Stück Jagdwurst und der Urlaub fängt an.

Find ich gut, Eure  Erfahrungen mit Morten.Hört sich ja alles ganz passabel an. Ausgerechnet unser Haus wird natürlich renoviert, er hat uns aber schon ein anderes gegeben.

|gr: Bayern hat ausgeglichen, :v  so, ich muss heulen gehen.

vg. Peter


----------



## bissy1986 (26. März 2011)

*AW: Langeland zwischen den Jahren?*

Fährt vielleicht jemand dieses Jahr nach Spodsbjerg und kann uns Tipps geben???
Mein Mann und Ich waren letztes Jahr in Halberskov, nähe Oster Hurup wo es mir nach etlichen tagen mal gelang eine Makrele am Hacken zu bekommen, die mir aber wieder abgefallen ist und sehr viele seesterne am Hacken!!
In 5 Wochen gehts ab nach Spodsbjerg, aber wir haben keine ahnung wo man was am besten Angeln kann und auf was natürlich habe mir jetzt schon die ganzen Seiten durchgelesen, aber vielleicht hat jemand tipps und tricks die er uns verraten kann!!!! würde mich echt freuen wenn sich jemand melden würde!!!


----------



## dorschkillercr (26. März 2011)

*AW: Langeland zwischen den Jahren?*

hi bissy 1986,

schau doch mal im firum;langeland fangergebnisse2011 da findest du sehr viel infomaterial

gruß dorschkillercr#h


----------



## buttweisser (31. März 2011)

*AW: Langeland zwischen den Jahren?*



bissy1986 schrieb:


> Fährt vielleicht jemand dieses Jahr nach Spodsbjerg und kann uns Tipps geben???
> Mein Mann und Ich waren letztes Jahr in Halberskov, nähe Oster Hurup wo es mir nach etlichen tagen mal gelang eine Makrele am Hacken zu bekommen, die mir aber wieder abgefallen ist und sehr viele seesterne am Hacken!!
> In 5 Wochen gehts ab nach Spodsbjerg, aber wir haben keine ahnung wo man was am besten Angeln kann und auf was natürlich habe mir jetzt schon die ganzen Seiten durchgelesen, aber vielleicht hat jemand tipps und tricks die er uns verraten kann!!!! würde mich echt freuen wenn sich jemand melden würde!!!



Wenn du eine Makrele am Hacken hattest, dann baumelten Deine Füße ,im Wasser. Oder meinst Du am Haken?;+

In  Spodsbjerg fragst Du am Besten im Angelzentrum Langeland nach, dort erhälst Du sicherlich aktuelle Infos. Pilker brauchst Du in der Regel zwischen 60 und 120g. Aber bei Starkstrom kann es sein , daß es 300g sein müssen. Also 2-3 schwere Pilker mit einpacken. Wenn Du auch in die Brandung willst, dann melde Dich mal bei mir, denn Spodsbjerg ist da nicht optimal.

Gruß Uwe


----------

